# كل يوم اية جديدة



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

اية جديدة كل يوم تساعدك على التامل والخلوة 

*يَأْتِي إِلهُنَا وَلاَ يَصْمُتُ. نَارٌ قُدَّامَهُ تَأْكُلُ، وَحَوْلَهُ عَاصِفٌ جِدًّا.
سفر المزامير 50: 3*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

شكرا لك


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

*«هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهَ حِصْنَهُ، بَلِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ غِنَاهُ وَاعْتَزَّ بِفَسَادِهِ»..»..
سفر المزامير 52: 7

يرى القديس أغسطينوس أننا في هذا العالم أشبه بمن يسير في ليلٍ مظلمٍ،
 يحملون مصباح الكلمة النبوية، فإنهم يسيرون بخوفٍ ورعدةٍ حتى يشرق نهار الأبدية،
 فلا يكون هناك خوف.*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

شكراااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

حلو اوى الموضوع ده


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*




Apsoti قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده



اشكرك واتمنى المرور كل يوم للارتواء من كلمة من الرب


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*




كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا



العفو يا كليمو العفو
اتمنى منك المرور كل يوم لناكل ونشرب كلمة الرب الهنا


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

*لأَنَّهُ مِنْ كُلِّ ضِيْق نَجَّانِي، وَبِأَعْدَائِي رَأَتْ عَيْنِي.»
سفر المزامير 54: 7*​
*إنها ليست بهجة بتدمير إنسانٍ ما، إنما بتدمير قوات الظلمة الروحية!*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*

شكرا جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: aia*




النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​



العفو جدااا
ارجو المتابعه كل يوم جدا جدا جداااااااا


----------



## bilseka (10 مارس 2011)

*حِينَئِذٍ تَرْتَدُّ أَعْدَائِي إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ فِي يَوْمٍ أَدْعُوكَ فِيهِ. هذَا قَدْ عَلِمْتُهُ لأَنَّ اللهَ لِي

سفر المزامير 56: 9

لهذا الهدف تثور التجارب، لكي يفرغ الإناء من الشر، ويعود فيمتلئ بالنعمة

القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## bilseka (12 مارس 2011)

*ارحمني يا الله ارحمني، لأنه بك احتمت نفسي، وبظل جناحيك أحتمي إلى أن تعبر المصائب
سفر المزامير 57: 1
ويرى القديس أغسطينوس في هذه العبارة أن السيد المسيح نفسه يصرخ مصليًا، ليعلم المؤمنين الصراخ والطلبة وسط الضيق، حتى يعبروا فوق الآلام ويتمتعوا بالرجاء في القيامة.*​


----------



## bilseka (13 مارس 2011)

*أَرَيْتَ شَعْبَكَ عُسْرًا. سَقَيْتَنَا خَمْرَ التَّرَنُّحِ أَعْطَيْتَ خَائِفِيكَ رَايَةً تُرْفَعُ لأَجْلِ الْحَقِّ. سِلاَهْ. لِكَيْ يَنْجُوَ أَحِبَّاؤُكَ. خَلِّصْ بِيَمِينِكَ وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي..»
سفر المزامير 60: 3-5​*
"أريت شعبك عُسرًا (مصاعب)". كيف؟ في الاضطهادات التي تحل على كنيسة المسيح، 
عندما تُسفك دماء كثيرة للشهداء. "سقيتنا خمر الترنح (النخس بمهماز). بأي نخس؟
 ليس نخس القتل. فإن هذا ليس قتل للتدمير، بل هو دواء بارع.
القديس أغسطينوس​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*جميل اوى

متابع
*​


----------



## bilseka (14 مارس 2011)

*تَوَكَّلُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ يَا قَوْمُ. اسْكُبُوا قُدَّامَهُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. اَللهُ مَلْجَأٌ لَنَا. سِلاَهْ..
سفر المزامير 62: 8

جاءت كلمة "اتكلوا" عند القديس أغسطينوس "ترجوا". كلمة "الرجاء" في الأصل اليوناني تحمل سمة اليقين، وليس الرجاء بمعنى احتمال تحقيق الوعد أو عدمه، إنما الثقة في تحقيق الوعد الأكيد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*جميييييييييييييل قوى 
متابع وربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## bilseka (15 مارس 2011)

*يَفْرَحُ الصِّدِّيقُ بِالرَّبِّ وَيَحْتَمِي بِهِ، وَيَبْتَهِجُ كُلُّ الْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ....
سفر المزامير 64: 10*​
ليته لا يفرح أحد بنفسه، لا يتكل أحد على ذاته، ولا ييأس أحد من نفسه...
 "يبتهج كل المستقيمي القلوب"، ويُدان ملتوو القلوب... يوجد الآن أمران أمامك،
 فاختر حيث لا يزال يوجد زمن... إن صرت ملتوي القلب تأتي إلى الدينونة.
القديس أغسطينوس​


----------



## bilseka (16 مارس 2011)

*رَكَّبْتَ أُنَاسًا عَلَى رُؤُوسِنَا. دَخَلْنَا فِي النَّارِ وَالْمَاءِ، ثُمَّ أَخْرَجْتَنَا إِلَى الْخِصْبِ.....»
سفر المزامير 66: 12​*
إن كان الله يسمح بنيران التجارب ومياهها، فإنها تؤول بالأكثر إلى إكليلنا. بالتجارب نَعبُر إلى الراحة الإلهية.​


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

*صباح الخير يا يسوع*

*اَللهُ لَنَا إِلهُ خَلاَصٍ، وَعِنْدَ الرَّبِّ السَّيِّدِ لِلْمَوْتِ مَخَارِجُ......»
سفر المزامير 68: 20*​
كما تمتع الشعب بالخروج، عندما انطلقوا من أرض العبودية إلى أرض الموعد،
 هكذا بالصليب يخرج بنا من الجحيم إلى الفردوس، ويحملنا من العالم لنحيا في السماويات.


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*فييييييييين الآية بتاعت النهاردة؟؟؟*


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ايات جميلة جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## bilseka (18 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فييييييييين الآية بتاعت النهاردة؟؟؟*



الجمعة والسبت اجازة


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> الجمعة والسبت اجازة


*مش فاهم..!!
+ لكن ما تكسل حضرتك عن الآيات الكتابية المعزية دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (19 مارس 2011)

*سفر المزامير 55: 9
	أَهْلِكْ يَا رَبُّ، فَرِّقْ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ، لأَنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ ظُلْمًا وَخِصَامًا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.*​


----------



## bilseka (20 مارس 2011)

*وَلاَ تَحْجُبْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ عَبْدِكَ، لأَنَّ لِي ضِيْقًا. اسْتَجِبْ لِي سَرِيعًا.......»
سفر المزامير 69: 17*​
*حَجْب الوجه هو موت للنفس لذا يصرخ طالبًا النجدة،
لا بإزالة الاتهامات الظالمة والضيقات وإنما بظهور وجهه الإلهي عليه...*​:66:


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

*جميل قوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (20 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميل قوى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



شكرا جدا للتشجيع 
واتمنى استمرار المتابعة والنشر


----------



## bilseka (21 مارس 2011)

*تَزِيدُ عَظَمَتِي وَتَرْجعُ فَتُعَزِّينِي.....»
سفر المزامير 71: 21
*​*إننا نرجع من أعماق الأرض بإيماننا به، ذاك الذي سبقنا فقام من أعماق الأرض...
 ها أنت تسمع "تعود"، ثم "ترجع"، لأن المسيح يذهب أمامنا، والآخرون يترجون (أن ينالوا)...
القديس أغسطينوس.*​
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## bilseka (22 مارس 2011)

لاَ تُسَلِّمْ لِلْوَحْشِ نَفْسَ يَمَامَتِكَ. قَطِيعَ بَائِسِيكَ لاَ تَنْسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ......»
سفر المزامير 74:  19​
أتريدون أيضًا أن تروا وحشًا شريرًا آخر؟ أصغِ إلى الرسول بطرس:
 "إبليس خصمكم كأسدٍ زائرٍ يجول ملتمسًا من يبتلعه هو، فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان" (1 بط 5: 8-9).
الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل​:smil12:


----------



## bilseka (23 مارس 2011)

*اِصْغَ يَا شَعْبِي إِلَى شَرِيعَتِي. أَمِيلُوا آذَانَكُمْ إِلَى كَلاَمِ فَمِي.......»
سفر المزامير 78:  1*​
نصيحة للشعب الجديد المتأخر كي يحذر من الجحود لبركات الله، ويحذر من غضبه، حتى يتقبلوا نعمته.
القديس أغسطينوس​
:smi106:


----------



## bilseka (24 مارس 2011)

*وَنَسُوا أَفْعَالَهُ وَعَجَائِبَهُ الَّتِي أَرَاهُمْ........».. وَذَكَرُوا أَنَّ اللهَ صَخْرَتُهُمْ، وَاللهَ الْعَلِيَّ وَلِيُّهُمْ.»..
سفر المزامير 78:  11،35*​
*قد نسوا كيف بخلاصه وُلدوا من جديد في الكنيسة    القديس جيروم*​

ld: ld: ld:


----------



## bilseka (26 مارس 2011)

*اَلَّلهُمَّ، لاَ تَصْمُتْ. لاَ تَسْكُتْ وَلاَ تَهْدَأْ يَا اَللهُ.... فَهُوَذَا أَعْدَاؤُكَ يَعِجُّونَ، وَمُبْغِضُوكَ قَدْ رَفَعُوا الرَّأْسَ..»..
سفر المزامير 83: 1،2*​
إذ لا يوجد من هو مثلك، فإننا لا نتطلع إلى خالقٍ غيرك. "لا تسكت يا الله، ولا تهدأ". نحن صامتون، فلتشفع لحسابنا. هذا هو صوت الإنسان البار، إذ يقول: "لا تسكت يا الله" وهو في سلامٍ مع ضميره.             القديس جيروم


:new5:  :new5:  :new5:  :new5:  :new5:​


----------



## bilseka (27 مارس 2011)

*على شعبك مكروا مؤامرة، وتشاوروا على أحميائك.».. املأ وجوههم خزيا، فيطلبوا اسمك يارب.....
سفر المزامير 83:  3، 16
*​*على شعبك فكروا مؤامرة". يقولون إنهم يودون أن يفتنوا كنيستك. "تشاوروا على قديسيك"،
 يومًا فيومًا لا يفكرون في شيءٍ سوى كيف يعثرون رجال الكنيسة الذين لك ويسقطونهم في شركٍ.
القديس جيروم*​

:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## bilseka (28 مارس 2011)

*تشددوا وتشجعوا. لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم، لأن الرب إلهك سائر معك. لا يهملك ولا يتركك.
سفر التثنية 31:  6​*
:sami73:

:smi102:


----------



## bilseka (29 مارس 2011)

*ألا تعود أنت فتحيينا، فيفرح بك شعبك.....
سفر المزامير 85: 6*​

*افرح في ذلك الذي لا يغرب. افرح في ذلك الفجر الذي لا يسبقه أمس، ولا يليه غد.
أي نور هو هذا؟ إنه يقول: "أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 8: 12)
القديس أغسطينوس*

:smi106::smi106:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

> ألا تعود أنت فتحيينا، فيفرح بك شعبك.....
> سفر المزامير 85: 6


*الاية دى حلوة خاااااااالص
ميرسى لتعبكم
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## bilseka (30 مارس 2011)

*أرنا يارب رحمتك، وأعطنا خلاصك.....
سفر المزامير 85:  7
:smi420::smi420::smi420:
​*لأنه يوجد كثيرون كانوا مرضى جاء كطبيب، إذ كنا في حاجة إلى عطفٍ جاء كمخلص
القديس جيروم​


----------



## bilseka (30 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *الاية دى حلوة خاااااااالص
> ميرسى لتعبكم
> ربنا يعوضكم*



صلي من اجل ضعفي وجهلي ارجوك


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *أرنا يارب رحمتك، وأعطنا خلاصك.....
> سفر المزامير 85:  7
> :smi420::smi420::smi420:
> ​*لأنه يوجد كثيرون كانوا مرضى جاء كطبيب، إذ كنا في حاجة إلى عطفٍ جاء كمخلص
> القديس جيروم​



امين يارب 
مجهود جميل 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bilseka (31 مارس 2011)

*لأن خلاصه قريب من خائفيه، ليسكن المجد في أرضنا.....
سفر المزامير 85:  9*
:94::94:​
إذ يتقي المؤمن الله، يصير الخلاص قريبًا منه للغاية، ينبع من أعماقه الداخلية،
 حيث يقيم المجد في أرضه، إقامة دائمة وثابتة​


----------



## شميران (31 مارس 2011)

*شكرا الك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## bilseka (31 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *شكرا الك*
> *الرب يباركك*



صلي من اجلي يا شميران واتمنى الاستمرار في المتابعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لأن خلاصه قريب من خائفيه، ليسكن المجد في أرضنا.....
> سفر المزامير 85:  9*
> :94::94:​
> إذ يتقي المؤمن الله، يصير الخلاص قريبًا منه للغاية، ينبع من أعماقه الداخلية،
> حيث يقيم المجد في أرضه، إقامة دائمة وثابتة​


*آميــــــــــــــــن 
ميرسى لتعبكم
*


----------



## bilseka (3 أبريل 2011)

*لأنه هو إلهنا، ونحن شعب مرعاه وغنم يده. اليوم إن سمعتم صوته ...فلا تقسوا قلوبكم، كما في مريبة، مثل يوم مسة في البرية ..
سفر المزامير 95:  7-8*​*

:smi106::smi106::smi106:​لتعمل باجتهاد في التربة التي أنت عليها. شقق الأرض البور بالمحراث. انزع الحجارة عن حقلك، واسحق الأشواك. ليتك لا ترغب في أن يكون لك قلب قاسٍ، يجعل من كلمة الله غير فعَّالة فيه.                          القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*آميـــــــــن
آية جميلة خالص 
ومعناها أجمل.
أشكــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (4 أبريل 2011)

*يا محبي الرب، أبغضوا الشر. هو حافظ نفوس أتقيائه. من يد الأشرار ينقذهم..
سفر المزامير 97:  10*

:coptic_ichtys:​
*أنصتوا، أنتم تحبون المسيح، والطمع عدو المسيح، فلماذا تتكلمون مع الطمع؟
 لست أقول لماذا تتكلمون معه، بل ولماذا تخدمونه؟ فإن المسيح يوصيكم أن تفعلوا أشياء كثيرة، وأنتم لا تفعلونها. الطمع يوصيكم بشيءٍ، وأنتم تفعلونه.     القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

> أنصتوا، أنتم تحبون المسيح، والطمع عدو المسيح، فلماذا تتكلمون مع الطمع؟
> لست أقول لماذا تتكلمون معه، بل ولماذا تخدمونه؟ فإن المسيح يوصيكم أن  تفعلوا أشياء كثيرة، وأنتم لا تفعلونها. الطمع يوصيكم بشيءٍ، وأنتم  تفعلونه.     *القديس أغسطينوس*



*عجبنى خالص القول دة ...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (5 أبريل 2011)

*اعلموا أن الرب هو الله. هو صنعنا، وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه..*
*سفر المزامير 100:  3*

:36_1_66::36_1_66:​
لقد ترك التسعة وتسعين ونزل يبحث عن الواحد. لقد رده على منكبيه، وخلصه بدمه. هذا الراعي مات دون خوف من أجل القطيع، هذا الذي بقيامته اقتنى قطيعه​ *القديس أغسطينوس*


----------



## bilseka (6 أبريل 2011)

*لا تحجب وجهك عني في يوم ضيقي. أمل إلي أذنك في يوم أدعوك. استجب لي سريعا​**سفر المزامير 102:  2

:smi106::smi106::smi106:*​
من كان ضميره طاهرًا ولا يبصر في ذاته فعلاً منكرًا، فذاك يقول عند صلاته: "لا تحجب وجهك عني". أما قوله: "أمل إليّ أذنك" فمعناه، إنه من حزني صار صوتي منخفضًا، وأما أنت يا رب فمرتفع جدًا. تنازل برحمتك إليّ، وأنصت إلى تضرعي​ الأب أنسيمُس الأورشليمي


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

> من  كان ضميره طاهرًا ولا يبصر في ذاته فعلاً منكرًا، فذاك يقول عند صلاته:  "لا تحجب وجهك عني". أما قوله: "أمل إليّ أذنك" فمعناه، إنه من حزني صار  صوتي منخفضًا، وأما أنت يا رب فمرتفع جدًا. تنازل برحمتك إليّ، وأنصت إلى  تضرعي​ الأب أنسيمُس الأورشليمي



*جميييييييييلة قوى الكلمات دى 
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## bilseka (7 أبريل 2011)

*وفي عطشهم دعوا اليك فاعطوا ماء من صخرة الصوان وشفاء لغليلهم من الحجر الجلمود.
سفر الحكمة 11:  4*

:coptic_ichtys::coptic_ichtys::coptic_ichtys:​*فرغ الماء من أوعيتهم في وسط صحراء قاحلة، هؤلاء الذين عاشوا كل أيامهم يعتمدون على مياه النيل، وبالمنطق البشري ليس من سبيل للحياة، لكن حكمة الله عملت، ووُهب لهم ينبوع ماء يتفجر من صخرة صلبة ترافقهم
*​


----------



## bilseka (10 أبريل 2011)

*لأنه أشبع نفسا مشتهية وملأ نفسا جائعة خيرا...
سفر المزامير 107 : 9*

:smi102::smi102::smi102:​
*يُقال عن الإنسان العديم الصلاح والخالي من البرّ إنه نفس خاوية وجائعة. هكذا كان اليونانيون (الأمم) قبل إيمانهم بالمسيح، فأشبعهم من خيراته عندما علَّمهم عمل البرّ.* *الأب أنسيمُس الأورشليمي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى لتعب حضرتك
الآية حلوة خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (10 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى لتعب حضرتك
> الآية حلوة خالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



العفو يافندم 
صلي من اجلي لاني خاطيء بكثرة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2011)

bilseka قال:


> العفو يافندم
> صلي من اجلي لاني خاطيء بكثرة


*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تسندكم وتبارك ايامكم
آميـــــــــــــن
*


----------



## bilseka (11 أبريل 2011)

*وليعلموا أن هذه هي يدك. أنت يارب فعلت هذا ...أما هم فيلعنون، وأما أنت فتبارك. قاموا وخزوا، أما عبدك فيفرح...
سفر المزامير 109:  27، 28

:Turtle_Dove::new5::Turtle_Dove_2:*​
"أما عبدك فيفرح بك (فيك). حسنًا يقول "فيك" حاسبًا أن الفرح ينبع من ذات المصدر، من فيض الخيرات. فإنه لا يمكن لمتاعب أن تضايقني مادام الفرح يحل بيّ من عندك، ويبقى غير مشوبٍ.                          القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## bilseka (14 أبريل 2011)

*أعمال يديه أمانة وحق. كل وصاياه أمينة...
سفر المزامير 111: 7*​*
كل ما يريد الله أن يبقى، كما ترون، سيبقى ولا يفشل، وليس من يقدر أن يُحرِّك (بدون سماح الله).         القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى للآية المعزية
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## bilseka (18 أبريل 2011)

*فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق أقول لكم إن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكون فلا تفعلون أمر التينة  فقط بل إن قلتم أيضاً لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون."...*
*متى 21: 21*

:smi106:​*
يقول القدّيس مار فيلوكسينوس: الإيمان يعطي الإنسان قوّة إلهيّة فيه، حيث يؤمن أن كل شيء يريده يفعله!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــن
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرائعة*


----------



## bilseka (19 أبريل 2011)

*ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضا قائلا : أنا هو نور العالم . من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة 
يوحنا 8: 12*

:lightbulb::lightbulb:​
أوضح أنه ليس هو أحد الأنبياء، لكنه سيد العالم، وليس هو نور الجليل ولا فلسطين ولا اليهودية، بل "نور العالم".                *    القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (20 أبريل 2011)

*قال لها يسوع: أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا »....
يوحنا 11: 25*​
*لقد أظهر أنه واهب كل الصالحات، وأنه يليق بنا أن نسأله".           القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## bilseka (25 أبريل 2011)

انظروا يدي ورجلي: إني أنا هو جسوني وانظروا، فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي
لوقا 24: 39


كل سنة والرب منور قلوبنا كلنا بقيامته​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

bilseka قال:


> انظروا يدي ورجلي: إني أنا هو جسوني وانظروا، فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي
> لوقا 24: 39
> 
> 
> كل سنة والرب منور قلوبنا كلنا بقيامته​




*آمــــين
*​


----------



## bilseka (26 أبريل 2011)

*الرب لي فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان"..
مزمور 118: 6*​
*الله يحبكم يا أعزائي، لهذا فهو يجتذبكم بعيدًا من كل شيء ولا يربطكم به. إنه يتلف كل شيء ويسحبكم إليه".            القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى للآية الجميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (27 أبريل 2011)

*ليت طرقي تثبت في حفظ فرائضك"...
مزمور 119: 5*​

*إنني لا أحفظ حقوقك ما لم تكن طرقي تحت إرشادك وتدبيرك.        العلامة أوريجينوس*​


----------



## bilseka (28 أبريل 2011)

*لتأتني مراحمك فأحيا ، لأن شريعتك هي لذتي"...
مزمور 119: 77*​*
الطبيعة الآنسانية بكاملها في حاجة إلى "رأفات الله" حقًا، فإنها ما لم تأتِ لا نستطيع أن نحيا الحياة الحقيقية، الحياة المستترة.العلامة أوريجينوس*​


----------



## bilseka (30 أبريل 2011)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## bilseka (2 مايو 2011)

*لو لم تكن شريعتك لذتي، لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتي "...
مزمور 119: 92*​
*خلال هذه النعمة يُقتنى (الإيمان) فيجعل الناس شجعانًا في الآلام الزمنية لكي لا يهلكوا في مذلة الأمور الزمنية.       القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## bilseka (3 مايو 2011)

*لك أنا فخلصني، لأني طلبت وصاياك"...
مزمور 119: 94*​

*إنه كمن يقول: لقد أردت أن أكون أنا لذاتي ففقدت نفسي.
إنه يقول: "لك أنا فخلصني، إذ طلبت برك"، لم أطلب رأيي الذاتي، الذي به كنت أنا لذاتي لا لبرك، والآن فأنا ملكك.     القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2011)

*الآية والكومنت اللى عليها حلوين خااااااااااالص
ميرسى كتير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (4 مايو 2011)

*ثبت خطواتي في كلمتك ، ولا يتسلط علي إثم"...
مزمور 119: 133*​
*إن رجعنا عن عمل السوء، واتجهنا نحو عمل الخير يقوِّم (الله) خطواتنا، ويمهد طرقنا، ويصلح سيرتنا، ولن تقدر الخطية أن تتسلط علينا.     أنثيموس أسقف أورشليم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2011)

*آمين
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (5 مايو 2011)

*نفسي دائما في كفي، أما شريعتك فلم أنسها"...
مزمور 119: 109*​
*يقول القديس أغسطينوس انه جاء في بعض النسخ: "نفسي في يدي". على أي الأحوال إنها في يد الله حيث يعود المؤمن بالتوبة كالابن الراجع إلى أبيه ليسلمه حياته ونفسه فيحييها، أو هي في يد المؤمن يقدمها لله تقدمة محبة لكي يهبها الحياة.*​


----------



## bilseka (9 مايو 2011)

*عبدك أنا. فهمني فأعرف شهاداتك"...
مزمور 119: 125
*​*يجب ألا تنقطع قط هذه الطلبة. فإنه لا يكفي أن تنال فهمًا وأن تتعلم شهادات الله ما لم تنل الزود المستمر من ينبوع النور الأبدي.
 لأن شهادات الله تُعرف بطريقة أفضل فأفضل كلما نال الإنسان فهمًا أكثر.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

> *عبدك أنا. فهمني فأعرف شهاداتك"...
> مزمور 119: 125
> *​*يجب ألا تنقطع قط هذه الطلبة. فإنه لا يكفي أن تنال فهمًا وأن تتعلم شهادات الله ما لم تنل الزود المستمر من ينبوع النور الأبدي.
> لأن شهادات الله تُعرف بطريقة أفضل فأفضل كلما نال الإنسان فهمًا أكثر.*​


*
حلوة خالص والتفسير بردو جميل
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## bilseka (10 مايو 2011)

*لتدخل طلبتي إلى حضرتك. ككلمتك نجني "...
مزمور 119: 170*​
*يرى المرتل في كلمة الله سرّ حياته: "ككلمتك أحييني"، إذ كثيرون يعيشون في العالم لكنهم أموات،أما من يلتصق بكلمة الرب فيبقى حيَّا حتى وإن مات بالجسد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

> من يلتصق بكلمة الرب فيبقى حيَّا حتى وإن مات بالجسد



آميـــــــــــن
ميرسى ربنا يباركم


----------



## bilseka (11 مايو 2011)

*أهلكتني غيرتي، لأن أعدائي نسوا كلامك"...
مزمور 119: 139*​*
المؤمن الحقيقي أيضًا يمتلئ غيرة على بيت الرب الذي في داخله، وبيته المُقام في كل نفس بشرية. يشعر بقيمة النفس باذلاً كل حياته الزمنية، متنازلاً عن كل حقٍ وكرامة من أجل إقامة بيت الرب المجيد في أعماق النفس..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *أهلكتني غيرتي، لأن أعدائي نسوا كلامك"...
> مزمور 119: 139*​*
> المؤمن الحقيقي أيضًا يمتلئ غيرة على بيت الرب الذي في داخله، وبيته المُقام في كل نفس بشرية. يشعر بقيمة النفس باذلاً كل حياته الزمنية، متنازلاً عن كل حقٍ وكرامة من أجل إقامة بيت الرب المجيد في أعماق النفس..
> *​


آميـــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## bilseka (12 مايو 2011)

*صرخت من كل قلبي. استجب لي يارب. فرائضك أحفظ"...
مزمور 119: 145*​
*أوجه إليك صلاتي طالبًا منك أن تستجب لي يا رب، إذ أنا أطلب حقوقك، كي أنال فهمًا دقيقًا وأصير بها حكيمًا.     العلامة أوريجينوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *صرخت من كل قلبي. استجب لي يارب. فرائضك أحفظ"...
> مزمور 119: 145*​
> *أوجه إليك صلاتي طالبًا منك أن تستجب لي يا رب، إذ أنا أطلب حقوقك، كي أنال فهمًا دقيقًا وأصير بها حكيمًا.     العلامة أوريجينوس*​


آميــــــــــــــن


----------



## bilseka (18 مايو 2011)

*طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب، ويسلك في طرقه"...
مزمور 128: 1
​**احتمل هذا كله بشكرٍ، فتحصد مكافأة عظيمة.      القديس  يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*



طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب، ويسلك في طرقه"...
مزمور 128: 1
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *احتمل هذا كله بشكرٍ، فتحصد مكافأة عظيمة.      القديس  يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


*
جميلة خالص الآية وجاية فى وقتها

+ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة.*


----------



## bilseka (18 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> جميلة خالص الآية وجاية فى وقتها
> 
> +ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة.*


*

اشكرك على تشجيعك المستمر 
صلي من اجل انا الخاطي*


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

> *احتمل هذا كله بشكرٍ، فتحصد مكافأة عظيمة. القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​



*قول جميل جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## bilseka (19 مايو 2011)

*أعداءه ألبس خزيا، وعليه يزهر إكليله "...
مزمور 132: 18*​
*إن كان عدو الخير لا يكف عن المقاومة واضطهاد كنيسة الله، إنما ليمتلئ كأس شره ويرتدي الخزي أبديًا، ويتزكى أولاد الله ويزدهرون بإكليل القداسة خلال النعمة الإلهية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

> اشكرك على تشجيعك المستمر
> صلي من اجل انا الخاطي


*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكم ومعانا آمين
*


> *أعداءه ألبس خزيا، وعليه يزهر إكليله "...
> مزمور 132: 18*​
> *إن كان عدو  الخير لا يكف عن المقاومة واضطهاد كنيسة الله، إنما ليمتلئ كأس شره ويرتدي  الخزي أبديًا، ويتزكى أولاد الله ويزدهرون بإكليل القداسة خلال النعمة  الإلهية.*​


*آميـــــــن
آية وقول كلهم تعزيات.

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2011)

> أعداءه ألبس خزيا، وعليه يزهر إكليله "...
> مزمور 132: 18
> 
> 
> إن كان عدو الخير لا يكف عن المقاومة واضطهاد كنيسة الله، إنما ليمتلئ كأس شره ويرتدي الخزي أبديًا، ويتزكى أولاد الله ويزدهرون بإكليل القداسة خلال النعمة الإلهية.


​
*
تامل جميل جداااا
ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


----------



## bilseka (22 مايو 2011)

*هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معا"...
مزمور 133: 1*​


*غير أن مختلفي الشخصية والهدف عبثًا يحاولون السكنى معًا في سكنٍ واحدٍ، ولا يعوق البعد المكاني الوحدة بين المتأسسين على صلاحٍ متساوٍ. لأن الاتحاد يتم بالله وليس بالمكان… ولا يمكن للسلام الثابت أن يبقى متى اختلفت الإرادة بين الناس.     الأب يوسف
​*


----------



## bilseka (23 مايو 2011)

*وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى."...
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 11: 1*​


*يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الإيمان هو رؤية واضحة للأمور وتأكد كامل من جهة غير المنظورات كأنها من المنظورات. كما يقول: سأوضح الأمر بأمثلة ... فقد قال الرب أن من يترك أبًا أو أمًا أو اخوة أو اخوات يصير له أباء وأمهات، فنرى ذلك القول أنه يتحقق فعلاً. وأيضًا إذ يقول: "في العالم يكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا (افرحوا) أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦ : ٣٣) بمعنى أنه لا يغلبك أحد، يدرك (المؤمن) أنها حقيقة واقعة. وأيضًا عندما يقول أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على الكنيسة (مت ١٦ : ١٨) حتى وإن كانت مضطهدة، وأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يوقف الكرازة، يدرك أن هذه النبوة حقيقة واقعة مع أن هذا قيل في وقت كان يصعب فيها تصديقه. بالإيمان قبلنا وصايا الله الصعبة ومواعيده التي يبرهن على صدقها لا بكلمات وإنما بخبرة عملية عند ممارستها. بالإيمان نسلكها ونتقبل مواعيدها التي تبدو غير معقولة لكننا نكتشف صدقها خلال الخبرة. لهذا يتطلب الإيمان نفسًا نشطة ومملوءة غيرة، تسمو فوق الأمور الحسية وتعبر فوق كل تعقلات بشرية، فإنه لا يمكن أن تصير مؤمنة إن لم ترتفع فوق العادات العامة التي للعالم.*​


----------



## sparrow (23 مايو 2011)

*اصحاح الايمان من الاصحاحات المعزيه*
*ربنا يدينا الايمان بوصاياه *
*شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى."...
> رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 11: 1*​
> 
> 
> *يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الإيمان هو رؤية واضحة للأمور وتأكد كامل من جهة غير المنظورات كأنها من المنظورات. كما يقول: سأوضح الأمر بأمثلة ... فقد قال الرب أن من يترك أبًا أو أمًا أو اخوة أو اخوات يصير له أباء وأمهات، فنرى ذلك القول أنه يتحقق فعلاً. وأيضًا إذ يقول: "في العالم يكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا (افرحوا) أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦ : ٣٣) بمعنى أنه لا يغلبك أحد، يدرك (المؤمن) أنها حقيقة واقعة. وأيضًا عندما يقول أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على الكنيسة (مت ١٦ : ١٨) حتى وإن كانت مضطهدة، وأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يوقف الكرازة، يدرك أن هذه النبوة حقيقة واقعة مع أن هذا قيل في وقت كان يصعب فيها تصديقه. بالإيمان قبلنا وصايا الله الصعبة ومواعيده التي يبرهن على صدقها لا بكلمات وإنما بخبرة عملية عند ممارستها. بالإيمان نسلكها ونتقبل مواعيدها التي تبدو غير معقولة لكننا نكتشف صدقها خلال الخبرة. لهذا يتطلب الإيمان نفسًا نشطة ومملوءة غيرة، تسمو فوق الأمور الحسية وتعبر فوق كل تعقلات بشرية، فإنه لا يمكن أن تصير مؤمنة إن لم ترتفع فوق العادات العامة التي للعالم.*​


*قريته امبارح الاصحاح دة من رسالة الى العبرانيين
 أنا بحب كلماته المعزية خالص عن الايمان.
+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (24 مايو 2011)

*في يوم دعوتك أجبتني . شجعتني قوة في نفسي."...*
*مزمور 138: 3*​
*هذا عمل خاص لقوة الله، فوق الكل تعلن قدرته، فتمنع النفس من أن تنحدر في وسط المتاعب.      القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## sparrow (24 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *في يوم دعوتك أجبتني . شجعتني قوة في نفسي."...*​
> *مزمور 138: 3*​
> 
> *هذا عمل خاص لقوة الله، فوق الكل تعلن قدرته، فتمنع النفس من أن تنحدر في وسط المتاعب. القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


 
امين يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *في يوم دعوتك أجبتني . شجعتني قوة في نفسي."...*
> *مزمور 138: 3*​
> *هذا عمل خاص لقوة الله، فوق الكل تعلن قدرته، فتمنع النفس من أن تنحدر في وسط المتاعب.      القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​



آميــــــــــــــــــــن

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (25 مايو 2011)

*الرب يحامي عني. يارب، رحمتك إلى الأبد. عن أعمال يديك لا تتخل."...*
*مزمور 138: 3*​






*عندما يلزمني أن أسدد الدين، يعفيني منه بأن يصنع رصيدًا بكونه محبًا.
 هذا يشير إلى ما فعله المسيح أيضًا من أجلنا، إذ سلم نفسه لأجلنا.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *الرب يحامي عني. يارب، رحمتك إلى الأبد. عن أعمال يديك لا تتخل."...*
> *مزمور 138: 3*​
> 
> 
> ...


آميـــــــــــــــــــن يا الهى يسوع


+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (26 مايو 2011)

*لأنه ليس كلمة في لساني، إلا وأنت يارب عرفتها كلها."...*
*مزمور 139: 4*​


*أعترف لك، إنني أسلك في طريقي أنا، فصرت بعيدًا عندك. 
لقد رحلت عنك، أنت الذي كنت لي نافعًا، وظننت أنه لخيري أن أتركك
القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر علي موضوعك الرائع
يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لأنه ليس كلمة في لساني، إلا وأنت يارب عرفتها كلها."...*
> *مزمور 139: 4*​
> 
> 
> ...


آية جميلة قوى 

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

*أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجبا. عجيبة هي أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا."...*​*مزمور 139: 14*​

*
لماذا أتكلم عنك، إن كان في أي الأحوال ما تفعله هو مملوء عجبًا
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجبا. عجيبة هي أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا."...*​
> *مزمور 139: 14*​
> 
> *
> ...


أنا بحب الآية دى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (30 مايو 2011)

*وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل، واهدني طريقا أبديا."...*
*مزمور 139: 24*​
*انتزع الخطية من فمي وقلبي.
لأتمتع بمائدة السماء،
وأنعم بطعام الملائكة!*​


----------



## bilseka (31 مايو 2011)

*اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي. امتحني واعرف أفكاري."...*
*مزمور 139: 23*​
*أريد أن أكون أيقونة لك أيها القدوس.
إني أبغض ما أنت تبغضه،
وأرفض عدو الخير وكل أعماله!​*


----------



## bilseka (1 يونيو 2011)

*أين أذهب من روحك ؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب."...*
*مزمور 139: 7*​
*لكن من يقدر أن يخدع الله؟ من الذي لا يراه الله؟ ممن لا يطلب الله الهارب منه؟ أين يمكن للهارب أن يذهب من وجه الله؟ أن يرده من هنا أو هناك!
القديس أغسطينوس
*​


----------



## bilseka (2 يونيو 2011)

*يرضى الرب بأتقيائه ، بالراجين رحمته."...*
*مزمور 147: 11*​







*يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن المرتل يربط بين مخافة الرب والرجاء في رحمته، فالخوف دون الاتكال على رحمة الله يحطم الإنسان باليأس.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

> *يرضى الرب بأتقيائه ، بالراجين رحمته."...*
> *مزمور 147: 11*​
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين


----------



## bilseka (5 يونيو 2011)

*توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد."...*
*أمثال 3: 5*​
*نعرفه قائدًا لنا في بداية كل طريق نسلكه، مرافقًا لنا طوال رحلتنا، يتحدث معنا ونحن معه بلا انقطاع، ويعبر بنا حتى النهاية
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد."...*
> *أمثال 3: 5*​
> *نعرفه قائدًا لنا في بداية كل طريق نسلكه، مرافقًا لنا طوال رحلتنا، يتحدث معنا ونحن معه بلا انقطاع، ويعبر بنا حتى النهاية
> *​


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2011)

*فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، لأن منه مخارج الحياة."...*
*أمثال 4: 23*​
*احفظ قلبك بكل اجتهاد، أي ليس خفية، فإنه يجب إظهار الأفكار والكشف عن الأعمال. استخدم يديك في العمل، وقلبك في التأمل في الصلاة.
القديس مار أفرآم السرياني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، لأن منه مخارج الحياة."...*
> *أمثال 4: 23*​
> *احفظ قلبك بكل اجتهاد، أي ليس خفية، فإنه يجب إظهار الأفكار والكشف عن الأعمال. استخدم يديك في العمل، وقلبك في التأمل في الصلاة.
> القديس مار أفرآم السرياني*​


ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

ملعون كل من اتكل علي زراع بشر ​


----------



## bilseka (7 يونيو 2011)

*لأن طرق الإنسان أمام عيني الرب، وهو يزن كل سبله."...*
*أمثال 5: 21*​
*فإن الله ينظر إلى الإنسان ويعرف أسراره الخفية وتصرفاته الظاهرة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## هالة الحب (7 يونيو 2011)

شكر ا على المجهود


----------



## bilseka (8 يونيو 2011)

*لأني دعوت فأبيتم، ومددت يدي وليس من يبالي."...*
*أمثال 1: 24*​
*إنها لكارثة أن الله يريدنا أن نكون حكماء ونحن لا نريد.
 رفض الإنسان للحكمة الإلهية يجعل منه شخصًا عنيدًا، بل ويصير كما لو كان كائنًا غير عاقلٍ.*​


----------



## bilseka (9 يونيو 2011)

*احفظ وصاياي فتحيا، وشريعتي كحدقة عينك."...*
*أمثال 7: 2*​
*عندما يقترب الإنسان ليتطلع في عيني شخص يرى صورته منطبعة عليها.
 هنا ينصح الوالد ابنه أن يقترب جدًا من الوصية لتنطبع صورة الوصية على عينيه،
 وتتجلى الوصية فيهما، فيرى كل شيء من خلال الوصية...​*


----------



## bilseka (12 يونيو 2011)

*اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا، وسيروا في طريق الفهم "...*
*امثال 9: 6*​
*يستجيب المؤمن لنداء الحكمة العلني المجاني يليق به أن يعلن عن تجاوبه مع هذا النداء بترك الجهالات والسير في طريق الفهم، وذلك بغني نعمة الله العاملة فيه.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــن
*


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

*البغضة تهيج خصومات ، والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب "...*
*امثال 10: 12
*​*لا تعليق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)




----------



## bilseka (14 يونيو 2011)

*بركة الرب هي تغني، ولا يزيد معها تعبا "...*
*امثال 10: 22*​
*المؤمن الحقيقي يتلامس مع بركة الرب في أفراحه وأحزانه، في كل ظروف حياته، فيشعر بدسم عناية الله الفائقة، ويُدرك أسرار الله وخطته من نحوه، فلا يشعر بالتعب.*​


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2011)

ايه انهارده جميله ومعزيه
يسوع يعوض تعبك خير ويفرحك


----------



## bilseka (15 يونيو 2011)

*لا ينفع الغنى في يوم السخط، أما البر فينجي من الموت"...*​*امثال 11:4​*
*في الساعة التي فيها ترجع روحك إلى يديّ الله، ستفهم أن فائدة غناك الكامل هو استخدامه في الرحمة . القديس الانبا شنودة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــن
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bilseka (16 يونيو 2011)

*ثمر الصديق شجرة حياة، ورابح النفوس حكيم "...*
*امثال 11:30*​*
يقدم رجال الله ثمر البرّ كشجرة حياة، يقطف منها الخطاة فينتعشون ويحيون. لا يقدمون تعاليم نظرية مجردة، بل كلمة الله واهب الحياة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)




----------



## bilseka (19 يونيو 2011)

*القليل مع مخافة الرب، خير من كنز عظيم مع هم "...*
*امثال 15:16*​
*هنا يقيم مقابلة بين مخافة الرب والهم، وكأن مخافة الرب ترتبط بالتسليم الداخلي الحقيقي والاتكال على القدير والتمتع بالسلام الداخلي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

اية جميلة اوي
ربنا يدينا نعيش في مخافته ونسلم كل حياتنا ليه
مجهود رائع منك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)




----------



## bilseka (20 يونيو 2011)

*الكلام الحسن شهد عسل، حلو للنفس وشفاء للعظام"...*
*امثال 16:24*​*كونوا بطيئين ومتبلدين من نحو الكلام البطال، وحكماء وأصحاب معرفة في الاستماع إلى كلمات الأسفار المقدسة المخلصة. ليكن الاستماع إلى القصص العالمية ذات تذوق مر في أفواهكم، وأما أحاديث القديسين فتكون شهد عسل.
 القديس باسيليوس الكبير*​


----------



## sparrow (20 يونيو 2011)

امين يارب
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

جميلة اوي الايه دي بجد
وليها اكتر من معني
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## bilseka (21 يونيو 2011)

*أكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة، خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة "*
*امثال 15:17*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)




----------



## bilseka (22 يونيو 2011)

*اسم الرب برج حصين، يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع "...*
*امثال 10:18*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *اسم الرب برج حصين، يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع "...*
> *امثال 10:18*​


بحب الآية دى خاااااااااااااااالص


----------



## bilseka (23 يونيو 2011)

*في قلب الإنسان أفكار كثيرة، لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت"...*
*امثال 19: 21*​*. كثيرًا ما يتردد الإنسان في أفكاره، ما يقبله الآن قد يرفضه بعد دقائق أو العكس. وقد ينصت إلى مشيرين كثيرين فيُصاب بنوع من الارتباك والتشويش، لكن الالتجاء إلى الله العارف وحده الحق، والمحب لخليقته، فهو يقدم مشورة صادقة ناجحة وثابتة.. *​


----------



## bilseka (26 يونيو 2011)

*قلب الملك في يد الرب كجداول مياه، حيثما شاء يميله "...*
*امثال 21: 1*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

الله
حلوة اوي
ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا معاك يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *قلب الملك في يد الرب كجداول مياه، حيثما شاء يميله "...*
> *امثال 21: 1*​


*
ايه رااائعه جداااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## bilseka (27 يونيو 2011)

*لِيَكُونَ اتِّكَالُكَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ، عَرَّفْتُكَ أَنْتَ الْيَوْمَ."...*

*	امثال 22: 19*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)




----------



## bilseka (28 يونيو 2011)

*يا ابني، إن كان قلبك حكيما يفرح قلبي أنا أيضا."...*
*امثال 23: 15*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *يا ابني، إن كان قلبك حكيما يفرح قلبي أنا أيضا."...*
> *امثال 23: 15*​


جمييييييييلة قوى


----------



## bilseka (29 يونيو 2011)

*يا ابني أعطني قلبك ، ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي."...*
*امثال 23: 26*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

بحبها جدا الاية دي
وموجودة في صورة في اوضتي 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## bilseka (30 يونيو 2011)

*تفاح من ذهب في مصوغ من فضة، كلمة مقولة في محلها."...*
*امثال 25: 11*​


----------



## bilseka (3 يوليو 2011)

*الصالح العين هو يبارك، لأنه يعطي من خبزه للفقير."...*
*امثال 22: 9*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

عايز أسأل هو فين التعليقات اللى كانت مكتوبة على كل آية لأنها بتوضح معانى حلوة فى كل آية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## bilseka (3 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عايز أسأل هو فين التعليقات اللى كانت مكتوبة على كل آية لأنها بتوضح معانى حلوة فى كل آية ؟؟؟؟




حاضر وسوف تجدها مع الايات القادمة


----------



## bilseka (4 يوليو 2011)

*بعدم الحطب تنطفئ النار، وحيث لا نمام يهدأ الخصام."...​**امثال 26: 20​**إذا سمعت أحدًا يثلب غيره اهرب منه كهروبك من حية سامة، حتى يخجل ويتعلم ألاَّ يتكلم بهذا مرة أخرى.
القدِّيس جيروم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> حاضر وسوف تجدها مع الايات القادمة


ميرسى خالص لتعبكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *بعدم الحطب تنطفئ النار، وحيث لا نمام يهدأ الخصام."...​*
> *امثال 26: 20​*
> *إذا سمعت أحدًا يثلب غيره اهرب منه كهروبك من حية سامة، حتى يخجل ويتعلم ألاَّ يتكلم بهذا مرة أخرى.
> القدِّيس جيروم*​


القديس جيروم دة حبيب قلبى وبحب أقواله جدا هو على ما أتذكر من قديسين القرن الرابع.

والاية حلوة خالص
أشكرك


----------



## back_2_zero (4 يوليو 2011)

الايااااااات كلها جميلة 
و معزية اوى 
وفعلا التعليق اللى معاها بيوضحها 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
متابعة....​


----------



## bilseka (5 يوليو 2011)

*أمينة هي جروح المحب ، وغاشة هي قبلات العدو."...*
*امثال 27: 6*​*من هو هذا الصديق الذي جراحاته أفضل من قبلات العدو؟ الإجابة واضحة لأي شخص يعرف سرّ الخلاص. فإن الصديق الحقيقي الثابت لا يكف عن أن يحبنا حتى ونحن بعد أعداء، أما العدو (إبليس) فخائن وعنيف. إنه يخضعنا للموت مع أننا لم نؤذه.
القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*​


----------



## bilseka (6 يوليو 2011)

*مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ، وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ.."...*
*امثال 28: 13*​*الخاطي الذي يعترف بخطاياه ويقول: "جراحاتي أنتنت وفسدت من جهة حماقتي" ، تُنزع عنه جراحاته الكريهة، ويصير طاهرًا في صحة. أما من يكتم خطاياه فلا ينجح.
القديس جيروم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ، وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ.."...*
> *امثال 28: 13*​*الخاطي الذي يعترف بخطاياه ويقول: "جراحاتي أنتنت وفسدت من جهة حماقتي" ، تُنزع عنه جراحاته الكريهة، ويصير طاهرًا في صحة. أما من يكتم خطاياه فلا ينجح.
> القديس جيروم*​


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## bilseka (7 يوليو 2011)

*لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة، خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام.."...*
*	امثال 17: 1*​*لا يقبل الله ذبيحة المخاصم، بل يوصيه أن يترك المذبح ويتصالح أولاً مع أخيه، حيث يُسر الله بصلوات صانع السلام.
 الشهيد كبريانوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة، خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام.."...*
> *    امثال 17: 1*​*لا يقبل الله ذبيحة المخاصم، بل يوصيه أن يترك المذبح ويتصالح أولاً مع أخيه، حيث يُسر الله بصلوات صانع السلام.
> الشهيد كبريانوس*​


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## bilseka (10 يوليو 2011)

*يوجد من يتغانى ولا شيء عنده، ومن يتفاقر وعنده غنى جزيل.."...*
*امثال 13: 7*​


----------



## bilseka (11 يوليو 2011)

*لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السماوات وقت.."...*
*جامعة 3: 1*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السماوات وقت.."...*
> *جامعة 3: 1*​


الآية دى صوت ربنا ليا 
بجد جاية فى وقتها
+اشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2011)

> *مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ، وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ.."...
> امثال 28: 13*​


*ميرسى ايه جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## bilseka (12 يوليو 2011)

*ثم التفت أنا إلى كل أعمالي التي عملتها يداي، وإلى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله، فإذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس.."...*
*جامعة 2: 11*​*يا رب، احسبني مستحقًا أن أبغض حياتي (الزمنية) لأجل الحياة التي فيك!
مار اسحق السرياني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

> *ثم التفت أنا إلى كل أعمالي التي عملتها يداي، وإلى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله، فإذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس.."...*
> *جامعة 2: 11*​*يا رب، احسبني مستحقًا أن أبغض حياتي (الزمنية) لأجل الحياة التي فيك!
> مار اسحق السرياني*​




آميـــــــــــــــــن

شكرا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (13 يوليو 2011)

*فرأيت أنه لا شيء خير من أن يفرح الإنسان بأعماله، لأن ذلك نصيبه. لأنه من يأتي به ليرى ما سيكون بعده.."...*
*جامعة 3: 22*​*فلنفرح الآن بما أعطاه الله لنا ولا نفكر ماذا سيحدث بعد إنتقالنا، أو كما فكَّر سليمان فيمن يرثه، وإذا كان من يرثه سيضيع ثروته أو يزيدها. وعلينا أو نعمل بفرح ناظرين للسماء، طالبين مجد الله في كل ما نعمل، غير ناظرين لهذا العالم الفاني​*


----------



## bilseka (14 يوليو 2011)

*لأنه إن وقع أحدهما يقيمه رفيقه. وويل لمن هو وحده إن وقع، إذ ليس ثان ليقيمه.."...*
*جامعة 4: 10*​*ليكن حديثك مع محبي الله لتأخذ نفسك شبه طهارتهم.
القدِّيس يوحنا سابا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

آميـــــــــــــــــن

شكرا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (17 يوليو 2011)

*سمع الانتهار من الحكيم خير للإنسان من سمع غناء الجهال.."...*
*جامعة 7: 5*​*الإنسان الجاد في حياته يفرح بانتهار حكيم مخلص، ولا يُسر بغناء الجهال، أي تملقهم له بكلمات معسولة، فإنها كالشوك تحت القدر، يعطي أصواتًا لكنه يحترق فيصير رمادًا نود الخلاص منه.*​


----------



## bilseka (18 يوليو 2011)

*حافظ الوصية لا يشعر بأمر شاق، وقلب الحكيم يعرف الوقت والحكم.."...*
*جامعة 8: 5*​*مادامت قلوبنا نقية تحفظ القوانين وتطيعها برضى، وعقولنا مملوءة حكمة، تعرف كيف تتصرف في الوقت المناسب..*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2011)

آميـــــــــــــــــن

شكرا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2011)

متابع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## bilseka (19 يوليو 2011)

*لتكن ثيابك في كل حين بيضاء، ولا يعوز رأسك الدهن.."...*​*جامعة 9: 8*​*أما الآن، وقد خلعت ثيابك القديمة ولبست البياض الروحي، يجب عليك أن تظل دائمًا ثيابك بيضاء. لا أُريد القول أنه يجب أن تلبس دائمًا ثيابًا بيضاء، بل يجب أن تكون مرتديًا النقاوة الحقة والبهاء الروحي. لكي يمكنك القول مع الطوباوي إشعياء: "تبتهج نفسي بإلهي، لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص، كساني رداء البهجة*​


----------



## bilseka (20 يوليو 2011)

*إن صعدت عليك روح المتسلط، فلا تترك مكانك، لأن الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة.."...*
*جامعة 10: 4*​*يرى القدِّيس جيروم أن روح المتسلط هنا تُشير إلى إبليس الذي لا يكف عن مهاجمة أولاد الله، هؤلاء الذين بروح السيِّد المسيح الهادئ يحطمون خططه وشباكه، ويغلقون أبواب قلوبهم في وجهه، محطمين تسلطه وعنفه. *​


----------



## bilseka (21 يوليو 2011)

*ارم خبزك على وجه المياه فإنك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة.."...*​*جامعة 11: 1*​*إنه يُعتقد بأنه من الأفضل كثيرًا أن نكون كرماء حتى مع غير المستحقين من أجل المستحقين (أي لئلا نظلم إنسانًا مستحق العطاء ونحن نظنه غير مستحق). يبدو أن هذا هو واجبنا أن نطرح خبزنا على وجه المياه، لأنه لن ينجرف بعيدًا أو يضيع أمام عينيْ الفاحص العادل بل يصل إليه ويجمعه لنا نصيبًا نناله في حينه، حتى وإن كنا مرتابين في حدوث ذلك الأمر
القدِّيس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

من اجمل الايات اللي في الانجيل وانا بحبها جدا وبحب انفذها حرفي
ليها قصة جميلة جدا اسمها ايمان طفلة وهي سبب معرفتي بالاية
ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## bilseka (21 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> من اجمل الايات اللي في الانجيل وانا بحبها جدا وبحب انفذها حرفي
> ليها قصة جميلة جدا اسمها ايمان طفلة وهي سبب معرفتي بالاية
> ميرسي ليك جدا
> ربنا معاك ويباركك​



القصة فين يا مارمورة....؟


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bilseka (25 يوليو 2011)

*شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني.."...*
*نشيد الأنشاد 2: 6 و8: 3*​*إذ دخلت النفس إلى بيت المحبة الإلهية، وجرحت بالسهم الشافي، تتلمس محبته اللانهائية سواء في تأديباته أو حنوه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني.."...*
> *نشيد الأنشاد 2: 6 و8: 3*​*إذ دخلت النفس إلى بيت المحبة الإلهية، وجرحت بالسهم الشافي، تتلمس محبته اللانهائية سواء في تأديباته أو حنوه *​


جميييييييييلة خالص الاية بتاعت النهاردة
ميرسى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (26 يوليو 2011)

*كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين. تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس، وثمرته حلوة لحلقي.."...*
*نشيد الأنشاد 2: 3*​*يقول العلامة أوريجانوس: [تشتهي العروس أن تجلس تحت ظل شجرة التفاح هذه، بمعنى أن الكنيسة كما قلنا تكون تحت حماية ابن الله، أو أن النفس تهرب من كل التعاليم الغريبة لتلتصق بكلمة الله وحده فتجد ثمرته حلوة في حلقها *​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2011)

*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا سفر نشيد الانشاد
ميرسي ليك اوي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> القصة فين يا مارمورة....؟




سوري اتاخرت عليك بس بجد لسه واخدة بالي
القصة اسمها ايمان فتاة صغيرة وده لينكها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94472​


----------



## bilseka (27 يوليو 2011)

*أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم إن وجدتن حبيبي أن تخبرنه بأني مريضة حبا.."...*
*نشيد الأنشاد 5: 8*​*قال القديس أغسطينوس:إنه في غباوة خرج يبحث عنه خارجًا في الطبيعة والكتب، مع أن الله كان في داخله عميقًا أعمق من عمقه، وعاليًا أعلى من علوه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم إن وجدتن حبيبي أن تخبرنه بأني مريضة حبا.."...*
> *نشيد الأنشاد 5: 8*​*قال القديس أغسطينوس:إنه في غباوة خرج يبحث عنه خارجًا في الطبيعة والكتب، مع أن الله كان في داخله عميقًا أعمق من عمقه، وعاليًا أعلى من علوه*​


الاية والكومنت بتاعها حلووووين خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين


----------



## bilseka (28 يوليو 2011)

*حولي عني عينيك فإنهما قد غلبتاني. شعرك كقطيع المعز الرابض في جلعاد.."...*
*نشيد الأنشاد 6: 5*​*لقد غُلبت مراحم الله بدموع المرأة الخاطئة وتنهدات اللص اليمين. فإن الله لا يحتمل أن يرى دموع الإنسان وانسحاقه*​


----------



## bilseka (30 يوليو 2011)

*أنا لحبيبي، وإلي اشتياقه*
*نشيد الانشاد 7: 10*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *أنا لحبيبي، وإلي اشتياقه*
> *نشيد الانشاد 7: 10*​


جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة
أنا حسيت بكلمات الآية دى النهاردة وانا بكلم بابا يسوع


+ ميرسى استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (31 يوليو 2011)

*هلم نتحاجج، يقول الرب. إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف.."...*
*	إشعياء 1: 18*​*ليته لا ييأس أحد من نفسه حتى وإن بلغ أقصى الشر، حتى وإن عبر إلى العادة في صنع الشر، نعم حتى وإن حمل طبيعة الشر نفسها لا يخف... عظيمة هي قوة التوبة، فإنها على الأقل تجعلنا كالثلج، نبيض كالصوف، حتى وإن كانت قد ملكت الخطية علينا وصبغت نفوسنا. 
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *هلم نتحاجج، يقول الرب. إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف.."...*
> *    إشعياء 1: 18*​*ليته لا ييأس أحد من نفسه حتى وإن بلغ أقصى الشر، حتى وإن عبر إلى العادة في صنع الشر، نعم حتى وإن حمل طبيعة الشر نفسها لا يخف... عظيمة هي قوة التوبة، فإنها على الأقل تجعلنا كالثلج، نبيض كالصوف، حتى وإن كانت قد ملكت الخطية علينا وصبغت نفوسنا.
> القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​



راااااااااااااااااائع والكومنت حلو خالص
آية كلها رجاء 

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

جميله قوى 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## bilseka (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ادخل إلى الصخرة واختبئ في التراب من أمام هيبة الرب ومن بهاء عظمته.."...*
*إشعياء 2: 10*​*ما هي الصخرة التي نختفي فيها أمام العظمة الإلهية إلاَّ السيد المسيح، إذ فيه نجد لأنفسنا ملجأ أمام العدل الإلهي. لذلك عندما اشتهي موسى النبي أن يرى المجد الإلهي قيل له: "لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي، لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش... هوذا عندي مكان فتقف على الصخرة (المسيح صخرتنا)  ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي إني أضعك في نقرة من الصخرة (الاتحاد مع المسيح) واسترك بيدي حتى أجتاز" (خر 33: 20-21).*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

+ ميرسى استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2011)

*(المسيح صخرتنا)
=======
جميل 

الرب يبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## bilseka (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ما لكم تسحقون شعبي ، وتطحنون وجوه البائسين ؟ يقول السيد رب الجنود.."...​**إشعياء 3: 15*​*وسط هذا الفساد خاصة من جانب القيادات يتدخل الله من أجل البسطاء في شعبه، فينتصب لمحاكمتهم بكونهم الكرامين الذين أكلوا الكرم عوض الاهتمام به*​


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2011)

حلوووووووووووووو
قد ايه مفعول مثل هيك جواهر في حياتنا الروحية 
بتذكر الآية اللي الرب عطاها لأخت من الأخوات تعطيني ياها وقد ايه كان مفعولها سحري ومعجزي على حياتي انقلبت حياتي رأسا" على عقب ...
شكراااااااااااا يارب لوجودك معي ومع اخوتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bilseka (3 أغسطس 2011)

*تعلموا فعل الخير. اطلبوا الحق. انصفوا المظلوم. اقضوا لليتيم. حاموا عن الأرملة.."...​**إشعياء 1: 17*​*هذه هي التوبة الإيجابية التي خلالها نرجع إلى الله لا لنكف عن الشر والظلم فحسب وإنما لنمد أيدينا بالحب العملي والرحمة، خاصة تجاه العاجزين والأرامل*​


----------



## bilseka (7 أغسطس 2011)

*إن شئتم وسمعتم تأكلون خير الأرض.."...*
*إشعياء 1: 19*​*نحن سادة، في إمكاننا أن نجعل كل عضو فينا آلة للشر أو آلة للبر.. القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أغسطس 2011)

هوذا يوم الرب قادم 

قاسياً بسخط وحمو غضب ليجعل الارض خراباً ويبيد منها خطاتها 

(إشعياء 13 : 9 )​


----------



## bilseka (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ويل للحكماء في أعين أنفسهم، والفهماء عند ذواتهم.."...*
*إشعياء 5: 21*​*من ينشغل بذاتيته ولا يطلب مشورة الغير، إنما يحمل علامة الغباوة. قيل: "أرأيت رجلاً حكيمًا في عيني نفسه؟ الرجاء بالجاهل أكثر من الرجاء به" (أم 26: 12).   القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2011)

+ ميرسى استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (9 أغسطس 2011)

*تشاوروا مشورة فتبطل . تكلموا كلمة فلا تقوم، لأن الله معنا.."...*
*إشعياء 8: 10*​*هذا الصوت النبوي يصرخ ضد كل مقاومي المسيح، معلنًا ما قاله الرب نفسه لشاول: "لماذا تضطهدني؟!... صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس" (أع 9: 4-5). ليفعل العدو كل ما في وسعه مقاومًا المؤمنين، فإنه إنما يُحطم نفسه*​


----------



## bilseka (10 أغسطس 2011)

*لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام.."...*​*إشعياء 9: 6​**القادر وحده أن يُجدد طبيعتنا بكونه الخالق، والشفيع الذي يقدر وحده أن يكفر عن خطايا العالم كله*​


----------



## bilseka (11 أغسطس 2011)

*هوذا السيد رب الجنود يقضب الأغصان برعب، والمرتفعو القامة يقطعون، والمتشامخون ينخفضون.."...*
*إشعياء 10: 33*​*هذه هي ثمرة الكبرياء!. *​


----------



## bilseka (14 أغسطس 2011)

*هوذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا.."...*
*إشعياء 12: 2*​يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن شئت أن يكون فرحك ثابتًا باقيًا، التصق بالله السرمدي، ذاك الذي لا يعتريه تغيير، بل يستمر ثابتًا على حال واحد إلى الأبد!. ​


----------



## bilseka (15 أغسطس 2011)

*فإن رب الجنود قد قضى، فمن يبطل ؟ ويده هي الممدودة، فمن يردها.."...*
*إشعياء 12: 2*​*يقول ليس من يقول له: ماذا تفعل؟ ومع هذا فلا خطورة من ذلك، مادامت قلوبنا نقية تحفظ القوانين وتطيعها برضى، وعقولنا مملوءة حكمة، تعرف كيف تتصرف في الوقت المناسب.!. *​


----------



## bilseka (16 أغسطس 2011)

*لِذلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ، كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ. لأَنَّكَ فِي مَا تَدِينُ غَيْرَكَ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ تَفْعَلُ تِلْكَ الأُمُورَ بِعَيْنِهَا!.."...*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 2: 1    *​*يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: كأن منطقه يُعلن: يا مَن تدين الزاني وأنت نفسك ترتكب ذات الخطيّة، ألست تدين نفسك بنفسك، حتى وإن لم يدنك أحد؟... أن كنت تعاقب إنسانًا يرتكب ذنبًا أقل منك، فكيف لا يأخذك الله بجريرتك ويدينك بقسوة، خاصة وأنك تحكم على نفسك بنفسك؟.!. *​*متأسف وسامحني يا ربي مستحقش اني ابقه على اسمك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لِذلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ، كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ. لأَنَّكَ فِي مَا تَدِينُ غَيْرَكَ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ تَفْعَلُ تِلْكَ الأُمُورَ بِعَيْنِهَا!.."...*
> *رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 2: 1    *​*يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: كأن منطقه يُعلن: يا مَن تدين الزاني وأنت نفسك ترتكب ذات الخطيّة، ألست تدين نفسك بنفسك، حتى وإن لم يدنك أحد؟... أن كنت تعاقب إنسانًا يرتكب ذنبًا أقل منك، فكيف لا يأخذك الله بجريرتك ويدينك بقسوة، خاصة وأنك تحكم على نفسك بنفسك؟.!. *​*متأسف وسامحني يا ربي مستحقش اني ابقه على اسمك*​


آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

ميرسى
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (17 أغسطس 2011)

*ارجعوا الان ايها الخطاة واصنعوا امام الله برا واثقين بانه يصنع لكم رحمة!.."...​**طوبيا 13: 8*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *ارجعوا الان ايها الخطاة واصنعوا امام الله برا واثقين بانه يصنع لكم رحمة!.."...​*
> *طوبيا 13: 8*​


آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

ميرسى
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (29 أغسطس 2011)

*إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك، وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع، واللهيب لا يحرقك!.."...*
*أشعياء 43: 2    *​*صورة رائعة لعمل المخلص، يهبنا ذاته فلا يقدر الموت بكل وسائله وطرقه أن يبتلعنا...​*


----------



## bilseka (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*لكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ: أَنَّكَ تَرَكْتَ مَحَبَّتَكَ الأُولَى.​*سفر رؤيا *يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 4     *​*في عذوبة يسند الرب القصبة المرضوضة ويلهب الفتيلة المدخنة (مت 12: 20)، وفي حزمٍ بلا خداع أو مواربة يعلن الضعف لكي تتوب وتعود إلى كمال صحتها.*​


----------



## bilseka (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*فَاذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ، وَاعْمَلِ الأَعْمَالَ الأُولَى، وَإِّلاَّ فَإِنِّي آتِيكَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ وَأُزَحْزِحُ مَنَارَتَكَ مِنْ مَكَانِهَا، إِنْ لَمْ تَتُبْ.*​*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 5   ​**بدون التوبة تنهار منارتنا لهذا يسرع الرب فينذر معنفًا بشدة إذ لا يحتمل أن يرى منارة أولاده تتزحزح من مكانها*​


----------



## bilseka (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*الَّذِي بِهِ لَنَا جَرَاءَةٌ وَقُدُومٌ بِإِيمَانِهِ عَنْ ثِقَةٍ
.**أفسس 3: 12 *​*حقًا لقد وُضع الرسول تحت قيود منظورة، لكنه يشعر بالحرية والانطلاق بثقة في تحقيق سرّ المسيح.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

كتر خيرك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
آمين


----------



## bilseka (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ، مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْكَرَامَةِ.​**رومية 12: 10*​*يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان لك هذه (المحبّة)، فإنك لا تبالي بالخسارة المادية ولا بتعبك الشخصي، ولا بجهادك في الكلام، ومشقاتك وخدمتك بل تحتمل هذا كله بشجاعة... لكي تساعد أخاك... هذا هو الحب، إن اقتناه أحد يقتني كل شيء بعد ذلك.*​


----------



## bilseka (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*فإن كان عضو واحد يتألم، فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه. وإن كان عضو واحد يكرم، فجميع الأعضاء تفرح معه.*​*رومية 12: 26   ​**يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [المشاركة العامة في كل شيء، الأمور الصالحة والمحزنة، هي الطريق الوحيد لبلوغ كمال الشركة.*​


----------



## bilseka (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح، وأعضاؤه أفرادا.*
*رومية 12: 27*​*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يمكننا بصدقٍ أن ندعو كل هؤلاء المسيح، الذين مسحوا بالمسحة مادام الجسد كله مع رأسه هو مسيح واحد*​


----------



## hanyvh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة ومحبة الى كل كلمة نسمع لها من بيت الرب رجاء محبة المراسلة من منتدىالكنيسة ونشكر الرب يسوع المسيح الهنا الفادى قدس الاقداس ملك الملوك قال تعلو اليا ياجميع التعبين وثقيل الاحمال وانا ارحكم نشكرك يا الهنا الحنان غافر خطيانا


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كتر خيرك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
آمين


----------



## bilseka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحبة تتأنى وترفق . المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر، ولا تنتفخ.*
*رومية 13: 4*​*يقول الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل: [حيث أن الحب الحقيقي هو أن نحب الكل، فإن عرف أحد أنه يبغض لو شخصًا واحدًا يلزمه أن يسرع ويتقيأ هذه اللقمة المرة حتى يتهيأ لقبول عذوبة الحب نفسه*​


----------



## bilseka (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*أما الآن فيثبت: الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة، هذه الثلاثة ولكن أعظمهن المحبة.*​*رومية 13: 13*
*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إذ يبلغ الإنسان إلى العالم الأبدي تبقى العطية العظيمة وتنتهي العطيتان الأخريتان.*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك​


----------



## bilseka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*وإن أطعمت كل أموالي ، وإن سلمت جسدي حتى أحترق، ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلا أنتفع شيئا.*​*رومية 13: 3*
*يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [  تسليم الإنسان جسده يحترق ليس تصريحًا بالانتحار، بل الوصية هي ألا نُقاوم الألم إن كان البديل له هو الالتزام بممارسة ما هو خطأ.*​


----------



## bilseka (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*يارب أنت إلهي أُعظمك، أحمد إسمك لأنك صنعت عجبًا، مقاصدك منذ القديم أمانة وصدق.*
*اشعياء 25: 1*​*يقول القديس إيرناؤس: [  نرى هنا أننا لا نخلص بأنفسنا بل بعون الله.*​


----------



## bilseka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*لذلك هأنذا أعود أصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا وعجيبا، فتبيد حكمة حكمائه، ويختفي فهم فهمائه.​**اشعياء 29: 14*​*يقول القديس غريغوريوس النيسي: [  يمكن للإنسان أن يستخدم العبارات بمعنى مضاد (لما تحمله في الظاهر)، فإن اللسان مستعد لتحقيق ذلك حسب قصد المتكلم ونيته، أما اتجاه النفس فيراه الله العارف بالأسرار.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الاية جاية فى وقتها _ ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bilseka (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل: بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون. بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم. فلم تشاءوا.*
*اشعياء 30: 15*​*أي أن سّر خلاصكم يكون في توبتكم ورجوعكم إلى الله مع السكون والهدوء بثقة؛ هذه هي القوة الحقيقية. لكنهم رفضوا التوبة مع الإيمان بالله إذ قالوا: "لا بل على الخيل نهرب... لذلك يسرع طاردوكم" ، أي اتكلوا على الإمكانيات البشرية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل: بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون. بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم. فلم تشاءوا.*
> *اشعياء 30: 15*​*أي أن سّر خلاصكم يكون في توبتكم ورجوعكم إلى الله مع السكون والهدوء بثقة؛ هذه هي القوة الحقيقية. لكنهم رفضوا التوبة مع الإيمان بالله إذ قالوا: "لا بل على الخيل نهرب... لذلك يسرع طاردوكم" ، أي اتكلوا على الإمكانيات البشرية*​


فعلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الحلوة دى


----------



## إسرافيل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الطمأنينة والخشوع نعمة كبيرة


----------



## bilseka (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*ويل للذين ينزلون إلى مصر للمعونة، ويستندون على الخيل ويتوكلون على المركبات لأنها كثيرة، وعلى الفرسان لأنهم أقوياء جدا، ولا ينظرون إلى قدوس إسرائيل ولا يطلبون الرب.*
*اشعياء 31: 1*​*من يتكئ على البشر مهما كثر عددهم أو إمكانياتهم أو قوتهم إنما يلتصق بأناس جسدانيين مائتين فيصير مثلهم مائتًا، أما من يلتصق بالمخلص قدوس إسرائيل غير المتغير الأبدي فيحمل معه الخلود. اتكالنا على البشر يوحّدنا معهم فنهلك، واتكالنا على الله يربطنا به فنشاركه أمجاده الأبدية.*​


----------



## bilseka (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ.​**كورنثوس  1: 18*​*بفعله هذا (الصلب) يظهر اللَّه أن الأعمال تتحدث بصوت أعلى من الكلمات… أمبروسياستر….*​


----------



## bilseka (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*يارب، تراءف علينا . إياك انتظرنا. كن عضدهم في الغدوات. خلاصنا أيضا في وقت الشدة.*
*اشعياء 33: 2*​*"كن عضدهم في الغدوات"؛ الترجمة الحرفية "كن ذراعهم كل صباح" صلي بالاية ديه كل يوم الصبح…...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

آمين
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*قولوا لخائفي القلوب : تشددوا لا تخافوا. هوذا إلهكم. الانتقام يأتي. جزاء الله. هو يأتي ويخلصكم.*
*اشعياء 35: 4*​*يعلق القديس أغسطينوس على ذلك قائلاً: [كإنه يقول لهما: لقد رأيتماني فلتعرفاني! لقد رأيتما أعمالي، إذن فلتعرفا صانعها...وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ..*​


----------



## إسرافيل (2 أكتوبر 2011)

"جزاء الله" رااائعة غفر لكـ على المجهود الطيب


----------



## bilseka (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*شددوا الأيادي المسترخية، والركب المرتعشة ثبتوها.*
*اشعياء 35: 3*​*يعلق القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم على ذلك قائلاً: [ليس شيء يجعل البشر منهزمين سريعًا في التجارب ومنهارين مثل العزلة. اخبرني؛ بَعْثِر فرقة في حرب، فإن العدو لا يقلق في سبيهم وأسرهم كفرادى...*​


----------



## bilseka (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*والآن أيها الرب إلهنا خلصنا من يده، فتعلم ممالك الأرض كلها أنك أنت الرب وحدك.*
*اشعياء 37: 20*​*كأن ما تقدمه لنا من نصرة إنما هو شهادة في العالم على صدق إيماننا بك وأنت أنت الإله وحدك ولا آخر غيرك....*​:smi420:


----------



## انديا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا ان تثبتوا ضد مكايد ابليس (اف6-11 )


----------



## bilseka (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*حينئذ تتفتح عيون العمي، وآذان الصم تتفتح.     اشعياء 35: 5*​*فالذين كانوا قبلاً عرج صاروا يقفزون بقوة يسوع كالآيل. قورنوا بالآيل ليس بدون قصد، فأنه حيوان طاهر معادٍ للحيات التي لن تؤذيه بسمها. وهكذا أيضًا بالنسبة للخرس فانهم يتكلمون.. العلامة أوريجانوس.....*​


----------



## sparrow (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## bilseka (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*صَمَتُّ. لاَ أَفْتَحُ فَمِي، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ..​**مزمور39: 9*​* ثقوا وانظروا خلاص وانتقام الرب فهو قريب لمن يدعوه*​


----------



## bilseka (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*فَقَالَ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ أَخِيكَ صَارِخٌ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ...*
*تكوين 4: 10*​*ثقوا وانظروا خلاص وانتقام الرب فهو قريب لمن يدعوه*​


----------



## sparrow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *فَقَالَ: «مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ أَخِيكَ صَارِخٌ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ...*​
> *تكوين 4: 10*​
> *ثقوا وانظروا خلاص وانتقام الرب فهو قريب لمن يدعوه*​


 
امين يارب


----------



## bilseka (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*إِنْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا....​**جامعة 5: 8*​


----------



## bilseka (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.....*​*زكريا 2: 8​*


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *إِنْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا....​**جامعة 5: 8*​



*اية جميلة جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2011)

إشعياء 41 : 10 

*لاَ *
*تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. *
*لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. *
*قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. 
*​*يارب كلماتك *

*تنزع الخوف وتُبدد القلق ... تجدد ثقتنا فيك *

*لأن يدك تمسكنا ... ومعونتك لحسابنا ... وتعضيدك مُكرس لنا *

*لأن يمين برك ... لا تنام ... مستيقظة ... مستعدة ... لها من القوة ما يكفينا *

.​


----------



## bilseka (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*عزوا، عزوا شعبي، يقول إلهكم.....*
*اشعياء 40: 1*​


----------



## bilseka (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرب كالجبار يخرج. كرجل حروب ينهض غيرته. يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على أعدائه.....​**اشعياء 42: 13*​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كورنثوس الأولى
 1 : 3 

مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ 
أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
*أَبُو الرَّأْفَةِ وَإِلَهُ كُلِّ تَعْزِيَةٍ *​ 

*مبارك أنت يا الله *

*فمِنك تعلمنا الرأفة ... إذ كنت رؤفاً علينا *

*سامحتنا عما فعلنا ... في جهل وعدم لإيمان ... فتيقنا من محبتك *

*نعم تعزي ... ومنك وحدك التعزية ... ولا يُطِّب القلب غيرك ... إذ أن مشاعرك نحونا ثابتة *

*لا تتأثر بسقطاتنا ... ولا تتحول عنا في غفوتنا ... ولا تضعف أمام شكاية العدو ... لأن كل محبة قلبك لنا *

*نشكرك ... نشكرك ... نشكرك ... لأنك مستحق أن ُتكرَّم وحدك ... لأن ليس سواك فيه كل ما نرجو بل وأكثر *


.​


----------



## bilseka (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*والآن هكذا يقول الرب، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل: لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي.....*
*اشعياء 43: 1*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *والآن هكذا يقول الرب، خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا إسرائيل: لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي.....*
> *اشعياء 43: 1*​


آمين
جميلة خالص الآية دى

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا أنا الرب، وليس غيري مخلص....*​.
*اشعياء 43: 11*​


----------



## bilseka (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*يعرفون ولا يفهمون لأنه قد طمست عيونهم عن الإبصار، وقلوبهم عن التعقل.....*
*اشعياء 44: 18*​*اتوسل اليك يا ربي يسوع ان تلمس عيوننا نحن اولادك حتى نتمتع بك يا بهجة العيون*​


----------



## sparrow (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *يعرفون ولا يفهمون لأنه قد طمست عيونهم عن الإبصار، وقلوبهم عن التعقل.....*​
> *اشعياء 44: 18*​
> *اتوسل اليك يا ربي يسوع ان تلمس عيوننا نحن اولادك حتى نتمتع بك يا بهجة العيون*​


 
امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bilseka (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي. نطقتك وأنت لم تعرفني.....*
*اشعياء 45: 5*​


----------



## شميران (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااا ..... الرب يحفظك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*.* 14 هكذا قال الرب تعب مصر وتجارة كوش والسبئيون ذوو القامة اليك يعبرون ولك يكونون.خلفك يمشون.بالقيود يمرون ولك يسجدون.اليك يتضرعون *قائلين فيك وحدك الله وليس اخر.ليس اله*

* اشعياء 45 : 14*​


----------



## bilseka (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*وإلى الشيخوخة أنا هو، وإلى الشيبة أنا أحمل. قد فعلت، وأنا أرفع، وأنا أحمل وأنجي*
*اشعياء 46: 4*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

12هُناكَ مُشتَرِعٌ واحدٌ ودَيّانِ واحدٌ، وهوَ الذي يَقدِرُ أنْ يُخلِّصَ وأنْ يُهلِكَ. فمَنْ تكونُ أنتَ لِتَدينَ قَريبَكَ؟​​​​(يعقوب 4 : 12)​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## bilseka (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*أيضا من اليوم أنا هو، ولا منقذ من يدي. أفعل، ومن يرد*
*اشعياء 43: 13*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مزمور 108 : 4 

*لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ *
*قَدْ عَظُمَتْ فَوْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَإِلَى الْغَمَامِ حَقُّكَ. 
*​​*
*


----------



## bilseka (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل تسلب من الجبار غنيمة ؟ وهل يفلت سبي المنصور*
*اشعياء 49: 24*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ.*​ 

*يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.*​ 

(أش 40 :31)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

آمين
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## fredyyy (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يوحنا 10 : 28 - 30​

*وَأَنَا **أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *
*وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ **وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. *
*أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ *
*وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.*
*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ.*​ 

*يارب ما أعظم عطيتك لنا الحياة الأبدية *
*إن وعدك صادق لنا أنك قادر أن تحفظنا من الهلاك *
*يدك القديرة تحرسنا فلا يقوى أحد على أن يخطفنا من يدك *
*ولأننا غاليين على قلب الله أبونا صرنا عطية الآب لك فعرفنا مقدار حبك لنا *​ 

يوحنا 17 : 23 
*... وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي. *​


----------



## bilseka (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*فإنه هكذا قال الرب : حتى سبي الجبار يسلب، وغنيمة العاتي تفلت. وأنا أخاصم مخاصمك وأخلص أولادك*
*اشعياء 49: 25*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ولكن في بيت كبير ليس انية من ذهب وفضة فقط بل من خشب وخزف ايضا وتلك للكرامة وهذه للهوان. 21 فان طهر احد نفسه من هذه يكون اناء للكرامة مقدسا نافعا للسيد مستعدا لكل عمل صالح
(2 تى : 2 : 20 )​


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 9-11

ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ وَاحِدٌ 
مِنَ السَّبْعَـةِ الْمَلاَئِكَـةِ 
الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمُ السَّبْعَةُ الْجَامَاتُ 
الْمَمْلُوَّةُ مِنَ السَّبْعِ الضَّرَبَاتِ الأَخِيرَةِ، 
*وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعِي قَائِلاً: «هَلُمَّ فَأُرِيَكَ الْعَرُوسَ امْرَأَةَ الْحَمَلِ».*​*
وَذَهَبَ بِي بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَظِيمٍ عَالٍ، 
وَأَرَانِي الْمَدِينَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ 
نَازِلَـةً مِنَ السَّمَـاءِ مِنْ عِنْـدِ اللهِ، لَهَـا مَجْـدُ اللهِ، 
وَلَمَعَانُهَا شِبْهُ أَكْرَمِ حَجَرٍ 
كَحَجَرِ يَشْبٍ بَلُّورِيٍّ.​*

​*يارب ما أعظم أعمالك *
*نحن عروسك أهلتنا لنكون مقدسين *
*ولأننا في موكب أبي الأنوار لنا لمعان مجد الله *
*في ذواتنا لا نستحق لكنك أعدتنا وأكرمتنا وأعطيتنا مجدك *
*لذا نسجد باحترام ووقار وخشوع بقلوب فائضة بالحب لك تحِن للقائِك *
*حيث ُنرنم ولا يقف ترنيمنا ونسبح لا يقف تسبيحنا لك في معرفة كاملة لأننا في محضر الكامل *



رسالة يعقوب 1 : 17 
كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ، 
نَازِلَةٌ *مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ،* الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ. 

يوحنا 17 : 22 
وَأَنَا قَدْ *أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ* *الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي* لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً *كَمَا أَنَّنَا* نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 

.​


----------



## bilseka (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*وأطعم ظالميك لحم أنفسهم، ويسكرون بدمهم كما من سلاف، فيعلم كل بشر أني أنا الرب مخلصك، وفاديك عزيز يعقوب*
*اشعياء 49: 26*​*هكذا يليق بنا أن نثق في الله مخلصنا ولا نضطرب أمام قسوة إبليس وعنفه، فإن المخلص قادر أن يُحررنا من سبيه مهما كان العدو عاتيًا وجبارًا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*روووووووووووووووووعة *
*+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*

*وبركة الكتاب المقدس تشمل حياتكم*

*آميـــــــــــــــن *​


----------



## fredyyy (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أمثالٌ 6 : 20 - 23

يَا ابْنِي 
*احْفَظْ* وَصَايَا أَبِيكَ 
*وَلاَ تَتْـرُكْ* شَرِيعَـةَ أُمِّـكَ.
*اُرْبُطْهَا* عَلَى قَلْبِكَ دَائِماً. *قَلِّدْ* بِهَا عُنُقَكَ.
إِذَا ذَهَبْتَ *تَهْدِيكَ*. إِذَا نِمْتَ *تَحْرُسُكَ* وَإِذَا اسْتَيْقَظْتَ فَهِيَ *تُحَدِّثُكَ*.
لأَنَّ الْوَصِيَّـةَ *مِصْبَـاحٌ* وَالشَّرِيعَـةَ *نُورٌ* وَتَوْبِيخَـاتِ الأَدَبِ *طَرِيـقُ الْحَيَــاةِ*.​ 

.

​


----------



## إسرافيل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

رائعة الرب يبارككـ


----------



## bilseka (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*هوذا على كفي نقشتك . أسوارك أمامي دائما*
*اشعياء 49: 16*​*من العادات الشرقية القديمة أن ينقش الإنسان اسم محبوبه على كفه، علامة أنه لن ينساه حتى الموت، وأن كل ما يعمله بيديه إنما لحساب محبوبه. لقد نقش الرب اسم كنيسته المحبوبة لديه على كفه بالمسامير، لتبقى آثار الجارحات علامة حب أبدي! بل نقش اسم كل عضو فيها على كفه علامة محبته الشخصية لنا باسمائنا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *هوذا على كفي نقشتك . أسوارك أمامي دائما*
> *اشعياء 49: 16*​*من العادات الشرقية القديمة أن ينقش الإنسان اسم محبوبه على كفه، علامة أنه لن ينساه حتى الموت، وأن كل ما يعمله بيديه إنما لحساب محبوبه. لقد نقش الرب اسم كنيسته المحبوبة لديه على كفه بالمسامير، لتبقى آثار الجارحات علامة حب أبدي! بل نقش اسم كل عضو فيها على كفه علامة محبته الشخصية لنا باسمائنا.*​


عجبتنىى الآية والتعليق بتعها خالص

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## bilseka (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا*
*اشعياء 53: 5*​*بموت البار الذي تم بمحض اختياره، نزع موت الخطاة الذي حدث بالضرورة كحكم نستحقه. 
القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## شميران (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك الرب يحميك


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2011)

إرميا 31 : 3 ​ 
*... وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ *​

*مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ. *​ 

*عظيمة هي محبتك يارب *​ 
*لأنها جاءت ُمحمَّلة لنا بالرحمة *​ 
*ولأنها أبدية دامت ومستمرَّة وستظل لنا *​ 
*إنها مِن مُحب لا يتغيَّر هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد *​ 


يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ *هُوَ هُوَ* أَمْساً *وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ*. عبرانيين 13 : 8 ​


.​


----------



## bilseka (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا*
*اشعياء 53: 6*​*يلزمنا أن نشكر الرب من الأعماق لأنه أخبرنا عن الأمور الماضية، وأعطانا حكمة بخصوص الأمور الحاضرة، ولم يتركنا بغير فهم بخصوص الأمور المستقبلة. 
الرسالة إلى برناباس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جمييييييييل قوى
+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


آمين


----------



## bilseka (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*لحيظة تركتك، وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك *
*اشعياء 54: 7*​*أمام مراحم الله الأبدية نحسب كل أيام ضيقنا أشبه بلحيظة عبرت لندخل الأمجاد السماوية. أما قوله "سأجمعك" فهي تعني جمع الكنيسة المقدسة معًا(11-11-2011)!!! من كل الأمم والشعوب والألسنة كجسد واحد للرأس، أو كعروس واحدة لعريسها السماوي.*​


----------



## bilseka (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهي عنك لحظة، وبإحسان أبدي أرحمك، قال وليك الرب*
*اشعياء 54: 8*​*أمام مراحم الله الأبدية نحسب كل أيام ضيقنا أشبه بلحيظة عبرت لندخل الأمجاد السماوية. أما قوله "سأجمعك" فهي تعني جمع الكنيسة المقدسة معًا(11-11-2011)!!! من كل الأمم والشعوب والألسنة كجسد واحد للرأس، أو كعروس واحدة لعريسها السماوي.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*{ فان الجبال تزول والاكام تتزعزع اما احساني فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع قال راحمك الرب }(اش 54 : 10).*


----------



## bilseka (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*أيها العطاش جميعا هلموا إلى المياه، والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا. هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمرا ولبنا *
*اشعياء 55: 1*​*لكن يا لبشاعة بؤسي! ويحي يا إلهي، فإن قلبي يميل إلى الهروب منك؛ الهروب منك أنت أيها الغني الحقيقي والفرح الحقيقي،
لكي يتبع العالم الذي ليس فيه إلاَّ الحزن والألم.
القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مزمور 16 : 8 

*جَعَلْتُ* الرَّبَّ 
*أَمَـامِـي* فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
لأَنَّهُ *عَنْ يَمِينِي* *فَلاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ*. 
​*إن أردت أن لا تتزعزع *

*فاجعل الرب أمامك وعندما تتلفَّت *

*تجِده عن يمينك يقويك ويسندك ويُشجعك *

*إمكانيات الرب لك ولن تكون فعَّالة إلا إذا جعلته أمامك *

*إجعله أقرب من الناس لك. إقرأ وعوده فتحبُّه أكثر من كل شئ فهو يستحق *

.​


----------



## bilseka (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا تزنون فضة لغير خبز، وتعبكم لغير شبع ؟ استمعوا لي استماعا وكلوا الطيب، ولتتلذذ بالدسم أنفسكم *
*اشعياء 55: 2*​*يقول الشيخ الروحاني: طوبى للحامل في قلبه ذكرك في كل وقت، لأن نفسه تسكر دائمًا بحلاوتك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لذلِكَ لا عُذْرَ لكَ أيُا كُنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الآخَرينَ ويَعمَلُ أعمالَهُم، لأنَّكَ حينَ تَدينُهُم تَدينُ نَفسَكَ. 

*روميه 2: 1*​


----------



## bilseka (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*اطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد. ادعوه وهو قريب *
*اشعياء 55: 6*​*فإنه يليق بنا أن نطلبه سائلين إياه أن يتسلم مفاتيح قلوبنا لكي يفتح فيدخل ويغلق فلا يشاركه أحد في قلوبنا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعقوب 4 : 11*​ 

*لا تدينوا قريبكم*​ 

*11لا يتكَلَّمْ بَعضُكُم على بَعضٍ بالسُّوءِ، أيُّها الإخوَةُ، لأنَّ مَنْ يتكَلَّمُ بِالسُّوءِ على أخيهِ أو يَدينُ أخاهُ يتكَلَّمُ بِالسُّوءِ على الشَّريعةِ ويَدينُ الشَّريعةَ. وإذا كُنتَ تَدينُ الشَّريعةَ، فما أنتَ عامِلٌ بِها، بَل دَيّانِ لها. 12هُناكَ مُشتَرِعٌ واحدٌ ودَيّانِ واحدٌ، وهوَ الذي يَقدِرُ أنْ يُخلِّصَ وأنْ يُهلِكَ. فمَنْ تكونُ أنتَ لِتَدينَ قَريبَكَ؟*​


----------



## bilseka (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليترك الشرير طريقه ، ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه، وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران*​*اشعياء 55: 7*​*ماذا تعني التوبة إلاَّ الإعلان عن قبول النور دون الظلمة، والمسيح دون بليعال*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم
آمين


----------



## bilseka (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هكذا قال الرب: احفظوا الحق وأجروا العدل. لأنه قريب مجيء خلاصي واستعلان بري *
*اشعياء 56: 1*​*لا تعليق على هذه الاية إلا اني اقول لك من فضلك اقراها اكتر من مرة*​


----------



## bilseka (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*إني أعطيهم في بيتي وفي أسواري نصبا واسما أفضل من البنين والبنات. أعطيهم اسما أبديا لا ينقطع *
*اشعياء 56: 5*​*يا للعجب فقد جاء الرب إلينا متجسدًا لكي يموت في أرضنا ويقوم ليرفعنا إلى بيته السماوي خالدين لا يقدر الموت أن يُحطمنا، بل تصير أسماؤنا منقوشة في كتاب الله وعلى كفه أبديًا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم
آمين


----------



## bilseka (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*يدخل السلام. يستريحون في مضاجعهم. السالك بالاستقامة*​*اشعياء 57: 2​**يا له من نفع نقتنيه بخروجنا من هذا العالم! القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم
آمين


----------



## bilseka (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*وبنو الذين قهروك يسيرون إليك خاضعين، وكل الذين أهانوك يسجدون لدى باطن قدميك، ويدعونك: مدينة الرب، صهيون قدوس إسرائيل *
*اشعياء 60: 14*​*حتى عدو الخير بكل طاقاته يشهد للمؤمنين أنهم مدينة الله المقدسة. لا يستطيع الأشرار إلاَّ أن يشهدوا لأولاد الله عن قدسية حياتهم حتى في لحظات اضطهادهم لهم.*​


----------



## mm62maher (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اتعلم منكم --- ربنا موجود​


----------



## bilseka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*لأنه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الأرض والظلام الدامس الأمم. أما عليك فيشرق الرب، ومجده عليك يرى *
*اشعياء 60: 2*​*الاستنارة مفتاح الملكوت واستعادة الحياة. القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *لأنه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الأرض والظلام الدامس الأمم. أما عليك فيشرق الرب، ومجده عليك يرى *
> *اشعياء 60: 2*​*الاستنارة مفتاح الملكوت واستعادة الحياة. القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى*​



شكرا لحضرتك
خلتنى اسمع صوت ربنا اليوم

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*"فاذلّك واجاعك واطعمك المنّ الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آبائك لكي يعلّمك انه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب يحيا الانسان."*
*تث 8 : 3*​


----------



## bilseka (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصغير يصير ألفا والحقير أمة قوية. أنا الرب في وقته أسرع به  *
*اشعياء 60: 22*​*الإنسان بذاته يُحسب صغيرًا أما كعضو في جسد المسيح فيُحسب ألفًا أي سماويًا، لأن رقم 1000 يُشير إلى السماء.. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *الصغير يصير ألفا والحقير أمة قوية. أنا الرب في وقته أسرع به  *
> *اشعياء 60: 22*​*الإنسان بذاته يُحسب صغيرًا أما كعضو في جسد المسيح فيُحسب ألفًا أي سماويًا، لأن رقم 1000 يُشير إلى السماء.. *​


بحب الآيةدى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ فى وقته يسرع
جميلة ومعزية خالص

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك
آمين


----------



## bilseka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*فتسير الأمم في نورك ، والملوك في ضياء إشراقك*​*اشعياء 60: 3*​*تصير الكنيسة كعريسها عمود نور الحق الذي يقود الأمم في طريق الرب ويقيم فيهم ملوكًا روحيين أصحاب سلطان داخلي.​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك


----------



## bilseka (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*قائلين: «إن الرب الإله ناظر، وهو يتمجد بنا كما صرح موسى في نشيده الشاهد في الوجوه إذ قال: وسيتمجد بعبيده».*
*سفر المكابيين الثاني 7: 6*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

آمين يارب

+ شكرا خالص
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم


----------



## bilseka (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة».*
*سفر اشعياء 63: 9*​*إنه حب عجيب!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

آمين يارب

+ شكرا خالص
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم


----------



## bilseka (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ومنذ الأزل لم يسمعوا ولم يصغوا. لم تر عين إلها غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره ».*
*سفر اشعياء 64: 4*[/CENTER*]
إن كانت أعمال الله منذ القدم عجيبة لكنه لم يُسمع قط ولم يُر مثلما صنع الرب مع البشرية خلال اعماله الخلاصية*​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

آمين يارب
ربنا يعوضك
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم


----------



## bilseka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*والآن يارب أنت أبونا. نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا، وكلنا عمل يديك ».*
*سفر اشعياء 64: 8*​*يقدم الله نفسه لنا أبًا وعريسًا وصديقًا وراعيًا باذلاً... لكي يجتذب كل نفس بالتوبة إليه.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

آمين يارب
ربنا يعوضك
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم


----------



## bilseka (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا تسخط كل السخط يارب، ولا تذكر الإثم إلى الأبد. ها انظر. شعبك كلنا ».*
*سفر اشعياء 64: 9*​


----------



## bilseka (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ويكون أني قبلما يدعون أنا أجيب، وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أنا أسمع*
*سفر اشعياء 65: 24*​*تغيير الطبيعة بانتزاع روح العداوة والتمتع بروح الحب والوحدة حتى بين الذئب والحمل، الأسد والبقر، الحية والإنسان! يأتي البشر من أمم متباينة اتسمت بعضها بالشراسة، وصار الكل شعبًا واحدًا تحت قيادة روح الله القدوس.*​


----------



## bilseka (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*فترون وتفرح قلوبكم ، وتزهو عظامكم كالعشب، وتعرف يد الرب عند عبيده، ويحنق على أعدائه ».*
*سفر اشعياء 66: 14*​*نرى الصليب، إذ فيه ظهرت الحياة.*​


----------



## bilseka (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك، لأني أنا معك، يقول الرب، لأنقذك**
سفر ارميا 1: 19*​*يصير سرّ بركة للكثيرين، يسندهم ويعينهم ويكون بالمسيح الصخرة هو أيضًا صخرة لكثيرين.*


----------



## bilseka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*لأن شعبي عمل شرين: تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه الحية، لينقروا لأنفسهم أبآرا، أبآرا مشققة لا تضبط ماء *​*سفر ارميا 2: 13*​*من الصعب أن نتصور إنسانًا ما يُفضل مياه الأحواض على مياه الينابيع،
 لكنه لأجل راحة جسده يلتزم بالشرب من مياه الأحواض التي حفرها لنفسه في فناء منزله عن أن يقطع مسافات طويلة ليشرب من الينبوع..
*​


----------



## bilseka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارجعوا أيها البنون العصاة فأشفي عصيانكم. ها قد أتينا إليك، لأنك أنت الرب إلهنا *
*سفر ارميا 3: 22*​*الراجع إلى الله يشعر بعمل روح الله القدوس اليومي لتجديده المستمر، حتى يصير على مثال الله!..*​


----------



## bilseka (3 يناير 2012)

*إن رجعت يا إسرائيل ، يقول الرب، إن رجعت إلي وإن نزعت مكرهاتك من أمامي، فلا تتيه*​*سفر ارميا 4: 1*​*يطلب من عروسه أن تتخلى عن العبادة الوثنية، وعن جحودها له. هذه هي المكروهات...
يبغضها الله لأنها تحتل قلب الإنسان، وتغتصب ملكوت الله، وتفسد الحياة 
​*


----------



## bilseka (12 يناير 2012)

*أدبني يارب ولكن بالحق، لا بغضبك لئلا تفنيني.*​سفر ارميا 10: 24
*يليق بنا أن نؤمن أن ذاك الذي خلق العالم لأجلنا من حقه أن يوجهنا، ويملك علينا، لا ليتسلط علينا، وإنما لكي يشكِّلنا، فنحمل صورته*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

جميل خالص
+ ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (17 يناير 2012)

*لماذا تكون كإنسان قد تحير، كجبار لا يستطيع أن يخلص ؟ وأنت في وسطنا يارب، وقد دعينا باسمك. لا تتركنا.**سفر ارميا 14: 9*​*إننا لسنا غرباء عنك، ولا أنت بغريبٍ عنا، لا تنقصك الحكمة فتكون كإنسانٍ في حيرة، ولا القوة فتكون كمن لا يقدر أن يخلص. حضرتك وسط شعبك أكيدة، وقد دُعي اسمك علينا فلا تتركنا.إننا نتمسك بك يا مخلصنا!.*​


----------



## bilseka (18 يناير 2012)

*وأجعلك لهذا الشعب سور نحاس حصينا، فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك، لأني معك لأخلصك وأنقذك، يقول الرب.**سفر ارميا 15: 20*​*كأن الله يجيبه: لا تتطلع إلى إمكانياتك البشرية المجردة، ولا تنظر علي أعدائك، بل إلى عملي معك وبك وفيك!.*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يناير 2012)

القضاة 20 : 18​


فَقَامُوا وَصَعِدُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ ​ 
*وَسَأَلُوا اللهَ* ... ​ 





*ما أمجد أن نسأل الرب قبل أن نتحرك *​ 
*نعم يستجيب إن كنَّا مخلصين ونريد أن نتبع الرب من كل القلب *​ 


إرميا 29: 13​ 

*وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي* فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي* بِكُلِّ **قَلْبِكُمْ*.​ 
.​


----------



## bilseka (31 يناير 2012)

*هكذا قال الرب: ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان، ويجعل البشر ذراعه، وعن الرب يحيد قلبه **سفر ارميا 17: 5*​*إن صديقي فلان رجل سياسي كبير؛ أو محافظ؛ أو حاكم؛ أو ان صديقي هذا رجل غنى يعطيني بسخاء. يجب علينا ألا نتكل على أي إنسانٍ حتى ولو بدى صديقًا لنا. اتكالنا هو على ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقدرة إلى دهر الدهور. آمين (العلامة أوريجينوس)!.*​


----------



## bilseka (1 فبراير 2012)

*مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب، وكان الرب متكله*​*سفر ارميا 17: 7*​*يقول القديس جيروم: أتريد أن يسمع لك الرب متحننًا؟ أدعوه وأنت في الضيق فيجيبك مترفقًا. فإنه لا يقدر الإنسان أن يدعو الرب لمعونته إلا وهو في الضيق، حيث يكون ذراع الإنسان بلا قيمة.*​


----------



## bilseka (5 فبراير 2012)

*وقال: دعوت من ضيقي الرب، فاستجابني. صرخت من جوف الهاوية، فسمعت صوتي*​*سفر يونان 2: 2*​*لقد دعى يونان الرب في ضيقته وتمتع بالاستجابة فورًا إذ رأى نفسه صاعدًا لا من جوف الحوت بل من جوف الجحيم في المسيح يسوع المصلوب!
 هنا يتحدث بصيغة الماضي لا المستقبل "إستجابني، سمعت صوتي"،
 صيغة التمتع الحقيقي خلال الرمز وصيغة اليقين الذي لا يحمل شكًا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

جميل خالص
+ ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## bilseka (23 فبراير 2012)

*ولكن الآن، يقول الرب، ارجعوا إلي بكل قلوبكم، وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح..**سفر يوئيل 2: 12*​*يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: ليته لا يخف أحد من الهلاك، مهما كانت حالته، ومهما كان سقوطه، فسيمر عليه السامري الصالح الذي للإنجيل، ويجده نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا، أي هاربًا من آلام الاستشهاد إلى التمتع بملذات العالم مجروحًا بواسطة اللصوص... مطروحًا بين حيّ وميت، هذا السامري الصالح الذي هو رمز للسيد المسيح، الذي هو حارس للأرواح، لن يتركك إنما يتحنن عليك  ويشفيك.*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 أبريل 2012)

*أية 8:- اِقْتَرِبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَيَقْتَرِبَ إِلَيْكُمْ. نَقُّوا  			أَيْدِيَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْخُطَاةُ، وَطَهِّرُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ يَا ذَوِي  			الرَّأْيَيْنِ.*


----------



## bilseka (29 أبريل 2012)

*اذكرنا يا رب واستعلن لنا في وقت ضنكنا وهبني ثقة ايها الرب ملك الالهة وملك كل قدرة.... **تتمة سفر أستير5: 12*​


----------



## bilseka (2 مايو 2012)

وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده: أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا.... 
1يوحنا5: 14


----------



## bilseka (2 مايو 2012)

وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده: أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا..
.. 
1يوحنا5: 14


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2012)

*" خمراً ومسكراً لا تشرب أنت وبنوك .. لكى لا تموتوا "  ( لا 10 :  9)


إن الخمر ليست محرمة فى حد ذاتها كمادة , وكان لها منافع قديماً فى تخفيف آلام الأمراض والعمليات الجراحية وكذا التدفئة فى البرودة الشديدة.

+ الخمر المصنع يفقد الإنسان وعيه جزئياً حسب نسبة الكحول وكمية الخمر وهذا مايسمى بالسكر.
وبالطبع هذا أمر مرفوض مهما كان الإنسان يعانى من ضيق نفسى أو مشاركة للآخرين, أو نوع من الترفيه ,
فلماذا نفقد العثل والإتزان اللذان أنعم بهما الله علينا لنتصرف حسناً,
وخطورة الخمر أنها تبدأ بكمية قليلة , ثم يسقط الإنسان فى محبتها وتؤثر عليه.
*​


----------



## jajageorge (16 مايو 2012)

bilseka ليه بطلت تجيب ايات جديدة ياريت تستمر لانها معزية جدا ومريحة للنفس


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2012)

وأعطيهم قلبا واحدا ، وأجعل في داخلكم روحا جديدا، وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمهم وأعطيهم قلب لحم.... *حزقيال 11: 19*​


----------



## jajageorge (8 يونيو 2012)

هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قِفُوا عَلَى الطُّرُقِ وَانْظُرُوا، وَاسْأَلُوا عَنِ السُّبُلِ الْقَدِيمَةِ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ الصَّالِحُ؟ وَسِيرُوا فِيهِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: لاَ نَسِيرُ فِيهِ!ارميا6-16


----------



## jajageorge (12 يونيو 2012)

*[SIZE="4" ويل لكم ايها الذين فقدوا الصير [COLOR="Red"]وتركوا الطريق المستقيمة ومالوا الى الطرق السؤ فماذا تصنعون يوم افتقاد الرب؟!(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 16، 17)[/COLOR][/SIZE]*


----------



## bilseka (21 يونيو 2012)

*فتحت لحبيبي، لكن حبيبي تحول وعبر . نفسي خرجت عندما أدبر. طلبته فما وجدته. دعوته فما أجابني....​**نشيد الانشاد 5:   6​*


----------



## jajageorge (21 يونيو 2012)

انقذ المظلوم من يد الظالمولا تكون صغير النفس فى القضاءيشوع ابن سيراخ4-9


----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)

انتظر الرب واصبر له , ولا تغر من الذى ينجح فى طريقه,من الرجل المجرى مكايد (مز 37-7)


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)

"مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ،أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ"(سفر الأمثال 1: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2012)

"كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ نَكَبَاتُ الشِّرِّيرِ،

أَمَّا الْمُتَوَكِّلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَالرَّحْمَةُ تُحِيطُ بِهِ" 

(سفر المزامير 32: 10)


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

"ان الحكمة لا تَلِج النفس الساعية بالمكر،


ولا تحِل في الجسد المسترق للخطية"


(سفر الحكمة 1: 4)


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

"الْحَجَرُ ثَقِيلٌ وَالرَّمْلُ ثَقِيلٌ،

وَغَضَبُ الْجَاهِلِ أَثْقَلُ مِنْهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا" 


(سفر الأمثال 27: 3)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)

"طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَّ،

الْمَسْرُورِ جِدًّا بِوَصَايَاهُ"

(سفر المزامير 112: 1)


----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)

"وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْرًا وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرًّا،

الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُورًا وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَمًا،

الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْوًا وَالْحُلْوَ مُرًّا"

(سفر إشعياء 5: 20)


----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)

"هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ،
فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ" 

(إنجيل متى 10: 16)


----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)

"هو أرسل ملاكه، وحملني من غنم أبي،

ومسحني بدهن مسحته"

(المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون 1: 4)


----------



## jajageorge (5 يوليو 2012)

"بِالْكَسَلِ الْكَثِيرِ يَهْبِطُ السَّقْفُ، 

وَبِتَدَلِّي الْيَدَيْنِ يَكِفُ الْبَيْتُ" 

(سفر الجامعة 10: 18)


----------



## jajageorge (6 يوليو 2012)

لست انا صاحب كلام منذ امس ولا اول من امس ولا من حين كلمت عبدك بل انا ثقيل الفم واللسان فقال لة الرب من صنع لانسان فما اما هو انا الرب اليس هارون اخاك وانا اكون مع فمك ومع فمة واعلمكما ماذا تصنعان وهو يكون لك فما وانت تكون لة الها (خر 4-10-16)


----------



## jajageorge (7 يوليو 2012)

الساكن فى ستر العلى فى ظل القدير يبيت لانة ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوباء الخطر بخوافية وتحت اجنحتة تحتمى (مز91-1-4)


----------



## jajageorge (8 يوليو 2012)

"من أجل شقاء المساكين ،
وتنهد البائسين ،
الان أقوم يقول الرب.
أصنع الخلاص علانيه"
مزمور 11


----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)

"غَيْرَ مُجَازِينَ عَنْ شَرّ بِشَرّ أَوْ عَنْ شَتِيمَةٍ بِشَتِيمَةٍ،
بَلْ بِالْعَكْسِ مُبَارِكِينَ، 
عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ لِكَيْ تَرِثُوا بَرَكَةً" 


(رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 9)


----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)

"الْغِشُّ فِي قَلْبِ الَّذِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي الشَّرِّ،
أَمَّا الْمُشِيرُونَ بِالسَّلاَمِ فَلَهُمْ فَرَحٌ" 

(سفر الأمثال 12: 20)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

"الرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ. أَيْضًا تَثَبَّتَتِ الْمَسْكُونَةُ فَلاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.

يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ"

(سفر المزامير 96: 10)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

"اي شيء خلق أسوا من العين،

فلذلك هي تدمع من كل شخص!"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 31: 15)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

"كَلاَمُ النَّمَّامِ مِثْلُ لُقَمٍ حُلْوَةٍ وَهُوَ يَنْزِلُ إِلَى مَخَادِعِ الْبَطْنِ" 


(سفر الأمثال 18: 8؛ 26: 22)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

"لا تَذِم قبل أن تفحص. تَفَهَّم أولًا ثم وَبِّخ" 


(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 11: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

"لا يعرف الصديق في السراء ولا يخفى العدو في الضراء" 


(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 12: 8)


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

" وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ،
أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ"

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1: 22-28)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات ..*


----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)

"لاَ تَأْتِنِي رِجْلُ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ،
وَيَدُ الأَشْرَارِ لاَ تُزَحْزِحْنِي"

(سفر المزامير 36: 11)


----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)

"انْقِذْنِي يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّرِّ. 
مِنْ رَجُلِ الظُّلْمِ احْفَظْنِي"

(سفر المزامير 140: 1)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله


----------



## jajageorge (15 يوليو 2012)

"ايُّهَا الْحَمْقَى تَعَلَّمُوا ذَكَاءً، وَيَا جُهَّالُ تَعَلَّمُوا فَهْمًا"

(سفر الأمثال 8: 5)


----------



## jajageorge (15 يوليو 2012)

"ايُّهَا الْحَبِيبُ، لاَ تَتَمَثَّلْ بِالشَّرِّ بَلْ بِالْخَيْرِ،
لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْخَيْرَ هُوَ مِنَ اللهِ،
وَمَنْ يَصْنَعُ الشَّرَّ،
فَلَمْ يُبْصِرِ اللهَ" 

(رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثالثة 1: 11)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

* وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*الرب لي راعي فلا يعوزني شئ*


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

"تَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ،

فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ" 

(إنجيل متى 11: 29)


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

انا يقول الرب اكون لها سور نار من حولها واكون مجدا فى وسطها (زك 5:2)


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ.
لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، 
لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ.
لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ"

(سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 28: 20)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

لا تخف لاني انا معك


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

"تَكْثُرُ أَوْجَاعُهُمُ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَعُوا وَرَاءَ آخَرَ"

(سفر المزامير 16: 4)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني*


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

"إِنَّهُمْ أُمَّةٌ عَدِيمَةُ الرَّأْيِ وَلاَ بَصِيرَةَ فِيهِمْ."


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

"هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*الله محبه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك​


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)

"حِكْمَةُ الذَّكِيِّ فَهْمُ طَرِيقِهِ، وَغَبَاوَةُ الْجُهَّالِ غِشٌّ"

(سفر الأمثال 14: 8)


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)

"حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ، وَاصْنَعِ الْخَيْرَ.
اطْلُبِ السَّلاَمَةَ، وَاسْعَ وَرَاءَهَا" 

(سفر المزامير 34: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)

"حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا،
وَالْحَمَاقَةُ تَهْدِمُهُ بِيَدِهَا"


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2012)

*هلم إنظروا أعمال الله . فعله المرهب نحو بنى آدم !
(مز66 : 5)
*​


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)

"حِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ إِذَا تَحَفَّظْتَ لِعَمَلِ الْفَرَائِضِ وَالأَحْكَامِ الَّتِي أَمَرَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ..
تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ" 


(سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 22: 13)


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)

"الْبَابُ يَدُورُ عَلَى صَائِرِهِ، 
وَالْكَسْلاَنُ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ" 

(سفر الأمثال 26: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)

"حِينَئِذٍ كَلَّمَ مُتَّقُو الرَّبِّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ،
وَالرَّبُّ أَصْغَى وَسَمِعَ،
وَكُتِبَ أَمَامَهُ سِفْرُ تَذْكَرَةٍ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقُوا الرَّبَّ وَلِلْمُفَكِّرِينَ فِي اسْمِهِ" 


(سفر ملاخي 3: 16)


----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)

"الصِّدِّيقُ يُبْغِضُ كَلاَمَ كَذِبٍ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ يُخْزِي وَيُخْجِلُ" 


(سفر الأمثال 13: 5)


----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)

"طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَصْنَعُونَ وَصَايَاهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ سُلْطَانُهُمْ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ،
وَيَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الأَبْوَابِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، 
لأَنَّ خَارِجًا الْكِلاَبَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ وَالزُّنَاةَ وَالْقَتَلَةَ وَعَبَدَةَ الأَوْثَانِ،
وَكُلَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَيَصْنَعُ كَذِبًا"

(سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 14، 15)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*توابوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السمواات*


----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)

"طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، 
لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ" 

(إنجيل متى 5: 10)


----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)

"عَلَى اللهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَلاَ أَخَافُ. 
مَاذَا يَصْنَعُهُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟" 

(سفر المزامير 56: 11)


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)

انا اعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوى العدو ولا يضركم شئ (لو 19:10)


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)

"امَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، 

وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي"

(إنجيل يوحنا 10: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)

"لا تستشر من يرصدك،

واكتم مشورتك عمن يحسدك"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 37: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)

"عِنْدَ دُعَائِيَ اسْتَجِبْ لِي يَا إِلهَ بِرِّي
فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي 
تَرَاءَفْ عَلَيَّ وَاسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي"

(سفر المزامير 4: 2)


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)

"فدعوا الرب الرحيم باسطين اليه ايديهم 

فالقدوس من السماء استجاب لهم سريعا"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 48: 22)


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)

" فلا تطرحوا ثقتكم التى لها مجازاة عظيمة . لانكم تحتاجون الى الصبر حتى اذا صنعتم مشيئة الله تنالون الموعد . لانه بعد قليل جدا سيأتى ولا يبطئ "
( عب 10 : 35 - 37 )


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)

"لا أسير مع من يَذوب حسدًا؛

لأن مِثل هذا لا حَظ لهُ في الحِكمة"

(سفر الحكمة 6: 25)


----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)

المزامير 37: 39
أَمَّا خَلاَصُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَمِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ، حِصْنِهمْ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ.


----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)

ناحوم 1: 7
صَالِحٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ. حِصْنٌ فِي يَوْمِ الضَّيقِ، وَهُوَ يَعْرِفُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.


----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)

المزامير 42: 11
لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟
تَرَجَّيِ اللهَ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ، خَلاَصَ وَجْهِي وَإِلهِي.


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

المزامير 138: 7
إِنْ سَلَكْتُ فِي وَسَطِ الضِّيْقِ تُحْيِنِي. عَلَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ، وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ.


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"قُرْطٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَحُلِيٌّ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ،
الْمُوَبِّخُ الْحَكِيمُ لأُذُنٍ سَامِعَةٍ"

(سفر الأمثال 25: 12)


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"ان فتحت فمك على صديقك فلا تخف، فإنه يُصالِح. 

إلا في التعيير والتكبر وإفشاء السر والجرح بالمكر،

فإنه في هذه يفر كل صديق" 

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 22: 27)


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"الكبرياء ممقوتة عند الرب والناس،
وشأنها ارتكاب الإثم أمام الفريقين"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 10: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"الكذب عارٌ قبيحٌ في الإنسان،
وهو لا يزال في أفواه فاقدي الادب"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 20: 26)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يوليو 2012)

*ان كان الرب معانا فمن علينا ؟*


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"رَجُلٌ ذُو رَأْيَيْنِ هُوَ مُتَقَلْقِلٌ فِي جَمِيعِ طُرُقِهِ" 

(رسالة يعقوب 1: 8)


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"الخير والشر، الحياة والموت،

الفقر والغنى، من عند الرب" 


(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 11: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

"خَافُوا اللهَ وَأَعْطُوهُ مَجْدًا،

لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ سَاعَةُ دَيْنُونَتِهِ،

وَاسْجُدُوا لِصَانِعِ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالْبَحْرِ وَيَنَابِيعِ الْمِيَاهِ

" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 14: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)

"كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ، غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ، 
مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، 
عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلًا فِي الرَّبِّ" 

(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 57)


----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)

"عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى الْمَشَقَّاتِ، مُؤَدِّبًا بِالْوَدَاعَةِ الْمُقَاوِمِينَ،" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 2: 24- 25)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*ياالهي اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ..*


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)

"كُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ،
شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ
كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسِيحِ"

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 32)


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)

"لاَ تَذْكُرْ خَطَايَا صِبَايَ وَلاَ مَعَاصِيَّ 

(خطايا شبابي وجهالاتي لا تذكر).
كَرَحْمَتِكَ اذْكُرْنِي أَنْتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ جُودِكَ يَا رَبُّ"


(سفر المزامير 25: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)

"الْكَسْلاَنُ يُخْفِي يَدَهُ فِي الصَّحْفَةِ،
وَيَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَرُدَّهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ" 



(سفر الأمثال 26: 15)


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)

"الْكَسَلُ يُلْقِي فِي السُّبَاتِ،
وَالنَّفْسُ الْمُتَرَاخِيَةُ تَجُوعُ" 

(سفر الأمثال 18: 15)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات*


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

تعالوا يامباركى ابى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تاسيس العالم (مت25-34)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ
فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ"

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3: 10)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ حَالٌّ حَوْلَ خَائِفِيهِ، وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ"

(سفر المزامير 34: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا،
عَالِمًا أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ، 
وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، "

(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 2: 23، 24)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*ان كان الرب معانا فمن عليا *


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً:
هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا 

وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ"


(سفر إشعياء 7: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلًا الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ،
بِوَاسِطَتِهِ،
سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" 



(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 20)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يوليو 2012)

"يَمِينُ الرَّبِّ مُرْتَفِعَةٌ.
يَمِينُ الرَّبِّ صَانِعَةٌ بِبَأْسٍ" 





(سفر المزامير 118: 16)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*الرب نوري وخلاصي*


----------



## jajageorge (31 يوليو 2012)

"وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْرًا وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرًّا،
الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُورًا وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَمًا،
الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْوًا وَالْحُلْوَ مُرًّا" 


(سفر إشعياء 5: 20)


----------



## jajageorge (31 يوليو 2012)

"النمام ينجس نفسه ومعاشرته مكروهة"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 21: 31)


----------



## jajageorge (31 يوليو 2012)

"وَيْلٌ لِلْحُكَمَاءِ فِي أَعْيُنِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ،
وَالْفُهَمَاءِ عِنْدَ ذَوَاتِهِمْ" 


(سفر إشعياء 5: 21)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الاب راعينا+
والابن فادينا+
والروح القدس معزينا +
*


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

الحقّ الحقّ أقول لكم: إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت، فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمر كثير ". 
(يوحنا 12 : 24).


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

«فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً» (غلاطية13:5)


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

«مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ». (يوحنا36:18)


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

«لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا.» (متى1:7)


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تُطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها. إن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تُحتقر احتقاراً (نش8: 7)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*استطيع كل شئ في المسيح اللذي يقويني*


----------



## jajageorge (2 أغسطس 2012)

"لاَ يَنْفَعُ الْغِنَى فِي يَوْمِ السَّخَطِ، 
أَمَّا الْبِرُّ فَيُنَجِّي مِنَ الْمَوْتِ" 


(سفر الأمثال 11: 4)


----------



## jajageorge (4 أغسطس 2012)

فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكى تاتى اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب (اع 19:3)


----------



## jajageorge (4 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ يتقي الرب يحصل على صداقة صالحة؛
لأن صديقه يكون نظيره"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 6: 17)


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

جمييييييييل جدا

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة ابى الطيب المبارك


----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ يَرْفُضُ التَّأْدِيبَ يُرْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ،


وَمَنْ يَسْمَعُ لِلتَّوْبِيخِ يَقْتَنِي فَهْمًا"


(سفر الأمثال 15: 32)


----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)

"لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ،
بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ" 





(إنجيل متى 4: 4؛ إنجيل لوقا 4: 4؛ سفر التثنية 8: 3)


----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)

"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. 
وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، 
بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ" 

(إنجيل يوحنا 15: 19)


----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ يَطْلُبُ الْخَيْرَ يَلْتَمِسُ الرِّضَا،
وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ الشَّرَّ فَالشَّرُّ يَأْتِيهِ"

(سفر الأمثال 11: 27)


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

*فصمنا وطلبنا ذلك من إلهنا فاستجاب لنا (عز 8 : 23)
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

ان كان الرب معانا فمن علينا


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2012)

*انتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم المسيح لبستم .. هللويا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ماذا ينفع الانسان اذا ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ..*


----------



## jajageorge (11 أغسطس 2012)

"هُوَذَا يَأْتِي الْيَوْمُ الْمُتَّقِدُ كَالتَّنُّورِ، 
وَكُلُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ وَكُلُّ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ يَكُونُونَ قَشًّا،
وَيُحْرِقُهُمُ الْيَوْمُ الآتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ،
فَلاَ يُبْقِي لَهُمْ أَصْلًا وَلاَ فَرْعًا"

(سفر ملاخي 4: 1)


----------



## jajageorge (11 أغسطس 2012)

"لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ، لاَ يَتْرُكُكَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُكَ وَلاَ يَنْسَى عَهْدَ آبَائِكَ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ" 
(سفر التثنية 4: 31)


----------



## jajageorge (13 أغسطس 2012)

"لَيْسَ لَنَا يَا رَبُّ لَيْسَ لَنَا،
لكِنْ لاسْمِكَ أَعْطِ مَجْدًا،
مِنْ أَجْلِ رَحْمَتِكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَمَانَتِكَ"


(سفر المزامير 115: 1)


----------



## jajageorge (13 أغسطس 2012)

"لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" 

(إنجيل متى 7: 21)


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

آمين

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

طوبى للرجل المتقى الرب لا يخشى من خبر سوء قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب (مز112 :1'7)


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

فأن الجبال تزول والاكام تتزعزع اما احساني فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع (اشعياء 54 : 10 ).


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

"بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي وَأَنْقِذْنِي. أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ وَخَلِّصْنِي" (سفر المزامير 71: 2)


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

"‎ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب‎"

مزمور 34 : 8


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

متى 11:29

29
احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني.لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)

محتملين بعضكم بعضا , ومسامحين بعضكم بعض ان كان لاحد على احد شكوى . كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا ً (كولوسي 3 : 13 )


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)

تقدم بطرس وقال ليسوع:
يا سيد، كم مرةً يخطأ إليَّ أخي وأغفر له؟ أسـبـعَ مـــراتٍ؟
فـأجابه يسـوع:
لا سـبـعَ مـراتٍ، بـل سـبـعـيـن مـرةً سـبـعَ مـراتٍ. (متى 18 : 21 )


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)

كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض , شفوفين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا فى ... (أفسس 4 : 32 )


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)

"يُقِيمُ الْمِسْكِينَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ.
يَرْفَعُ الْفَقِيرَ مِنَ الْمَزْبَلَةِ 
لِلْجُلُوسِ مَعَ الشُّرَفَاءِ وَيُمَلِّكُهُمْ كُرْسِيَّ الْمَجْدِ"

(سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 8)


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)

"الْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. 
كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ،
مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ"

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 9)


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)

"الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. 
الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ، وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ،
وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّوءَ،
وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ، 
وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا"

(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 4-8)


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)

من أجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين ، الآن أقوم - يقول الرب - أصنع الخلاص علانية "( مز 11)


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)

يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ،

وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ"

(إنجيل متى 5: 45)


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)

"الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ خَجَلِي أَمَامِي،


وَخِزْيُ وَجْهِي قَدْ غَطَّانِي" 



(سفر المزامير 44: 15)


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)

"فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ،
لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، 

وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" 





(إنجيل متى 5: 16)


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)

"فَيُحَارِبُونَكَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْكَ،
لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأُنْقِذَكَ"

(سفر إرميا 1: 19)


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)

"لأَنَّ التَّمَرُّدَ كَخَطِيَّةِ الْعِرَافَةِ،
وَالْعِنَادُ كَالْوَثَنِ وَالتَّرَافِيمِ.
لأَنَّكَ رَفَضْتَ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ رَفَضَكَ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ»."

(سفر صموئيل الأول 15: 23)


----------



## jajageorge (21 أغسطس 2012)

بفرح تخروجون وبسلام تحضرون والجبال و الاكام تشيد امامكم ترنما (اش 12:55)


----------



## jajageorge (21 أغسطس 2012)

"انظروا الى الاجيال القديمة وتاملوا هل توكل احد على الرب فخزي؟!" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 11)


----------



## jajageorge (21 أغسطس 2012)

"ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ! طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَلَيْهِ" 
(سفر المزامير 34


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ تَتَعَلَّمُوا طَرِيقَ الأُمَمِ، وَمِنْ آيَاتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَرْتَعِبُوا، لأَنَّ الأُمَمَ تَرْتَعِبُ مِنْهَا.( سفر إرميا 10: 2)


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

"كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ نَكَبَاتُ الشِّرِّيرِ، أَمَّا الْمُتَوَكِّلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَالرَّحْمَةُ تُحِيطُ بِهِ" (سفر المزامير 32: 10)


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ يَطْلُبُ الْخَيْرَ يَلْتَمِسُ الرِّضَا، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ الشَّرَّ فَالشَّرُّ يَأْتِيهِ" (سفر الأمثال 11: 27)


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

"أَيُّهَا الْحَبِيبُ، لاَ تَتَمَثَّلْ بِالشَّرِّ بَلْ بِالْخَيْرِ، لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْخَيْرَ هُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَمَنْ يَصْنَعُ الشَّرَّ، فَلَمْ يُبْصِرِ اللهَ" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثالثة 1: 11)


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحِبَّ الْحَيَاةَ وَيَرَى أَيَّامًا صَالِحَةً، فَلْيَكْفُفْ لِسَانَهُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَشَفَتَيْهِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَا بِالْمَكْرِ، لِيُعْرِضْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَيَصْنَعِ الْخَيْرَ، لِيَطْلُبِ السَّلاَمَ وَيَجِدَّ فِي أَثَرِهِ. لأَنَّ عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ، وَأُذْنَيْهِ إِلَى طَلِبَتِهِمْ، وَلكِنَّ وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ ضِدُّ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 10-12)


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة استاذى جورج

صلواتك


----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)

فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكى تاتى اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب (اع 19:3)


----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)

"مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يَكُونُ لَهُ صَدِيقٌ،
وَيَمْضِي إِلَيْهِ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ، وَيَقُولُ لَهُ يَاصَدِيقُ،
أَقْرِضْنِي ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْغِفَةٍ، لأَنَّ صَدِيقًا لِي جَاءَنِي مِنْ سَفَرٍ،
وَلَيْسَ لِي مَا أُقَدِّمُ لَهُ. 

فَيُجِيبَ ذلِكَ مِنْ دَاخِل وَيَقُولَ: لاَ تُزْعِجْنِي! 

اَلْبَابُ مُغْلَقٌ الآنَ، وَأَوْلاَدِي مَعِي فِي الْفِرَاشِ.
لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَقُومَ وَأُعْطِيَكَ.
أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: وَإِنْ كَانَ لاَ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ لِكَوْنِهِ صَدِيقَهُ،
فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ لَجَاجَتِهِ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ قَدْرَ مَا يَحْتَاجُ" 



(إنجيل لوقا 11: 8)


----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)

"لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ،
بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ" 

(إنجيل يوحنا 16: 9)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

اسهروا اثبتوا في الايمان كونوا رجالا تقووا (2 تي 15:3)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

و اذناك تسمعان كلمة خلفك قائلة هذه هي الطريق اسلكو فيها حينما تميلون الي اليمين و حينما تميلون الي اليسار(اش21:30)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

فقال لاتخف لان الذين معنا اكتر من الذين معهم (2مك 12:6)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم (أم 13:28)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

اما المستمع لي فيسكن امنا ويستريح امنا ويستريح من الخوف الشر (ام 33:1)


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

مهما سالتم فذلك افعله ليتمجد الاب بالابن (يو 13:14)


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

"الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع ان نعزي الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن بها من الله." 2 كو


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

لأنك قلت أنت يا رب ملجإي. جعلت العلي مسكنك، لا يلاقيك شر ولا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك(مز91-10).


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ. مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ. حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 8-10


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا منهم .الرب إلهكم السائر أمامكم هو يدافع عنكم (تث 1:29_30


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*انا هو الرب شافيك .*


----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)

10	
"الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ. الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ" (سفر المزامير 121: 7، 8)


----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)

"احتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً،
إذا كانت لأحد شكوى من الآخر.
فكما سامحكم الرب، سامحوا أنتم أيضا .ً" (كولوسي 3: 13)


----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)

"الرب رأوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 13)


----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)

"مُقَدِّمًا نَفْسَكَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قُدْوَةً لِلأَعْمَالِ الْحَسَنَةِ،
وَمُقَدِّمًا فِي التَّعْلِيمِ نَقَاوَةً، 

وَوَقَارًا، وَإِخْلاَصًا، وَكَلاَمًا صَحِيحًا غَيْرَ مَلُومٍ" 



(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)

"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ.
مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.
مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ.
مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ. 
حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ،
لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا" 

(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 8-10)


----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)

"لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هذَا الْعَالَمِ، 
حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ" 

(إنجيل يوحنا 9: 39)


----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لان الرب صالح الى الابد رحمته و الى دور فدور امانته ( مز 100 : 5 )


----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)

طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب و يسلك في طرقه لانك تاكل تعب يديك طوباك و خير لك امراتك مثل كرمة مثمرة في جوانب بيتك بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك هكذا يبارك الرجل المتقي الرب (مز 128 : 1-4 )


----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك و لا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا و ابوابك تسبيحا ( اش 60 : 18 )


----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)

طوبى للإنسان المتقي دائما، أما المقسي قلبه فيسقط في الشر (امثال 14:28)


----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم ( مت 11 : 28 )


----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لان الرب صالح الى الابد رحمته و الى دور فدور امانته ( مز 100 : 5 )


----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا، متأهبا لكل عمل صالح (2تيموثاوس 3: 16-17)


----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه و من صهيون ليعضدك ( مز 20 1-2 )


----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح ابو الرافة و اله كل تعزية الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع ان نعزي الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن بها من الله ( كورنثوس الثانيه 1 :3-4 )


----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا (اش 53 : 4-5 )


----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)

والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء، أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا (اف3 : 5-6 )


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

من اجل اسمك يا رب تحييني بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي (مز 143 : 11 )


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الرب الهك في وسطك جبار يخلص يبتهج بك فرحا يسكت في محبته يبتهج بك بترنم ( صفنيا 3 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح ابو الرافة و اله كل تعزية الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع ان نعزي الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن بها من الله ( كورنثوس الثانيه 1 :3-4 )


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه و من صهيون ليعضدك ( مز 20 1-2 )


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الذي بذل نفسه لأجل خطايانا، لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا الذي له المجد إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين(غلاطية 1: 4-5)


----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هكذا يقول الرب فاديك قدوس اسرائيل انا الرب الهك معلمك لتنتفع و امشيك في طريق تسلك فيه ( اش 48 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الرب مجري العدل و القضاء لجميع المظلومين ( مز103 : 6 )


----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)

حي هو الرب، ومبارك صخرتي، ومرتفع إله صخرة خلاصي (2صموئيل47:22)


----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم ( مت 11 : 28 )


----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)

انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك و احفظك و اجعلك عهدا للشعب و نورا للامم (اش 42 : 6)


----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تخرج كلمة ردية من افواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين (اف 4 : 29 )


----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة و السيول لا تغمرها ان اعطى الانسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا ( نش 8 : 7)


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

"افْتَحُوا لِي أَبْوَابَ الْبِرِّ.


أَدْخُلْ فِيهَا وَأَحْمَدِ الرَّبَّ"

(سفر المزامير 118: 19)


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

عيناي دائما الى الرب لانه هو يخرج رجلي من الشبكة (مز 25 : 15)


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

عظيمة هي أعمال الرب . مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها (مزمور2:111)


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

"فإن الخطية لن تسودكم ، لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة" (رو 6 : 14)


----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)

"تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ" (سفر الأمثال 3: 5)


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

"فِي يَوْمِ الْخَيْرِ كُنْ بِخَيْرٍ، وَفِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ اعْتَبِرْ. إِنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ هذَا مَعَ ذَاكَ، لِكَيْلاَ يَجِدَ الإِنْسَانُ شَيْئًا بَعْدَهُ" (سفر الجامعة 7: 14)


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

((لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ."سفر زكريا 2: 8"))


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لأَنَّكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ تَخْرُجُونَ وَبِسَلاَمٍ تُحْضَرُونَ. الْجِبَالُ
وَالآكَامُ تُشِيدُ أَمَامَكُمْ تَرَنُّمًا، وَكُلُّ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ
تُصَفِّقُ بِالأَيَادِي.(أشعياء 55: 12)


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

انه من أحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن 
لأن مراحمه لا تــــــــــــــــــــزول 
هى جــــــــديدة فى كل صبـــــــاح 
كثيـــــــــــــــــرة أمانتــــــــــــــــك 
(مراثى أرميا 3 : 22 - 23 )


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

إرحمنى يا الله إرحمنى
لأنه بك إحتمت نفسي
وبظل جناحيك أحتمى إلى أن تعبر المصائب
أصرخ إلى الله العلى
إلى الله المحامى عنى
يُرسل من السماء ويخلصنى ( مزمور 57 : 1 - 3 )


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تجــاوب الجــاهل حسب حمــاقتـــــــــــــه لئلا تعدلـــــه أنت
جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيماً فى عينى نفســـه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
امثال 26


----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكــروا الله فى كل شــئ لأن هذه هى مشيئــة الله فى المسيــح يســوع من جهتكم
( تسالونيكى الاولى 5 : 18)


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووو اوي الموضوع 
متشكرين على محبتكم و خدمتكم
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه و من صهيون ليعضدك ( مز 20 1-2 )


----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)

تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس تخفيهم في مظلة من مخاصمة الالسن مبارك الرب لانه قد جعل عجبا رحمته لي في مدينة محصنة ( مز 31 : 20-21 )


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

طوبى للإنسان المتقي دائما، أما المقسي قلبه فيسقط في الشر (امثال 14:28)


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الرب الهك في وسطك جبار يخلص يبتهج بك فرحا يسكت في محبته يبتهج بك بترنم ( صفنيا 3 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح
وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه
هذا هو ميراث عبيد الرب وبرهم من عندي يقول الرب

أشعياء 54 : 17


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

لاَ يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.
كَمَا كُنْتُ مَعَ مُوسَى أَكُونُ مَعَكَ. لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ.  تَشَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعْ,
لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَقْسِمُ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي حَلَفْتُ لِآبَائِهِمْ أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُمْ


--------------------------------------------------------------
يشوع 1 : 5 - 6


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لكن عندى عليك لأنك تركت محبتك الأولى - فأذكر من أين سقطت وقم 
(رؤيا 21 : 4)


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

)كل مملكة مُنقسمة على ذاتها تخرب وكل مدينة أو بيت مُنقسم على ذاتة لا يثُبت (متى 12 : 25 )


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ستسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون وستنظرون نظراً ولا تُبصرون لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ - باذانهم سمعوا ثقيلا - أعينهم أغمضوها لئلا يُبصروا بأعينهم ويسمعوا باذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم (أشعياء9:6


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

)اذاً ان كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة - -الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً (كورنثوس 3 -5 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

"يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، اجْعَلْ قَلْبَكَ وَانْظُرْ بِعَيْنَيْكَ وَاسْمَعْ بِأُذُنَيْكَ كُلَّ مَا أَقُولُهُ لَكَ عَنْ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَعَنْ كُلِّ سُنَنِهِ، وَاجْعَلْ قَلْبَكَ عَلَى مَدْخَلِ الْبَيْتِ مَعَ كُلِّ مَخَارِجِ الْمَقْدِسِ" (سفر حزقيال 44: 5)


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)

{ 1بط 2: 16 كونوا أحرارا، ولكنْ لا تكونوا كمنْ يجعل الحرية ستارا للشر، بلْ كأبناء لله.فطوبى لمن يصبر حتى النهاية....وأرى أنَّ آلامَنا في هذِهِ الدُّنيا لا تُوازي المَجدَ الذي سيَظْهَرُ فينا. }


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

المحبة تتانى وترفق المحبة لاتحسد المحبة لاتتفاخر ولاتنتفخ ​


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اما انا فمسكين و بائس الرب يهتم بي عوني و منقذي انت يا الهي لا تبطئ ( مز 40 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية.ولكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا ( كورنثوس 10: 13)


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

و اكون لكم ابا و انتم تكونون لي بنين و بنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء ( كورنثوس الثانيه 6 : 18 )


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب و يسلك في طرقه لانك تاكل تعب يديك طوباك و خير لك امراتك مثل كرمة مثمرة في جوانب بيتك بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك هكذا يبارك الرجل المتقي الرب (مز 128 : 1-4 )


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

لهذا يصلي لك كل تقي في وقت يجدك فيه عند غمارة المياه الكثيرة اياه لا تصيب انت ستر لي من الضيق تحفظني بترنم النجاة تكتنفني سلاه ( مز 32 : 6-7 )


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

قبل المرض كن متواضعًا، وعند ارتكاب الخطايا أرِ توبتك" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 18: 21)


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، 
مسحوق لأجل خـطـايـانـا، 
سـلامـنا أعده لنا وبجراحه شـفـيـنـا. " (أشعيا 53:5).


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

" و أنتم أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب و إنذاره " ( أف 6 : 4 ) .


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رَجُلُ الأَكَاذِيبِ يُطْلِقُ الْخُصُومَةَ، وَالنَّمَّامُ يُفَرِّقُ الأَصْدِقَاءَ.

المزامير ٥٢: ٢


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

لِسَانُكَ يَخْتَرِعُ مَفَاسِدَ. كَمُوسَى مَسْنُونَةٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْغِشِّ.

الأمثال ١٦: ٢٨


----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الأمثال ٢٥: ٢٣

رِيحُ الشِّمَالِ تَطْرُدُ الْمَطَرَ، وَالْوَجْهُ الْمُعْبِسُ يَطْرُدُ لِسَانًا ثَالِبًا.


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته لينجي من الموت انفسهم و ليستحييهم في الجوع ( مز 33: 19-20 )


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اما انا فمسكين و بائس الرب يهتم بي عوني و منقذي انت يا الهي لا تبطئ ( مز 40 : 17 )


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب مجري العدل و القضاء لجميع المظلومين ( مز103 : 6 )


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس تخفيهم في مظلة من مخاصمة الالسن مبارك الرب لانه قد جعل عجبا رحمته لي في مدينة محصنة ( مز 31 : 20-21 )


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

لانك جربتنا يا الله محصتنا كمحص الفضة ادخلتنا الى الشبكة جعلت ضغطا على متوننا ركبت اناسا على رؤوسنا دخلنا في النار و الماء ثم اخرجتنا الى الخصب ( مز 66 : 10-12


----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحا افرح بالرب تبتهج نفسي بالهي 
لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر
(أش 61 : 10 )


----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مَنْ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ عَبْدَ غَيْرِكَ؟ هُوَ لِمَوْلاَهُ يَثْبُتُ أَوْ يَسْقُطُ. وَلكِنَّهُ سَيُثَبَّتُ، لأَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُثَبِّتَهُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 4)


----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الطاهر اليدين يزداد قوة " ( اي 17 : 9 )


----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)

فم الصديق يلهج بالحكمة ولسانه ينطق بالحق " ( مز 37 : 30 )


----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)

"أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَدًا. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي" (إنجيل يوحنا 8: 15، 16)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

أَيْنَ الافْتِخَارُ؟ قَدِ انْتَفَى. بِأَيِّ نَامُوسٍ؟ أَبِنَامُوسِ الأَعْمَالِ؟ كَّلاَّ. بَلْ بِنَامُوسِ الإِيمَانِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 27)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ تَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ تَكْذِبُ. إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ
حبقوق 3:2


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بسبب امراة زانية يفتقر المرء الى رغيف خبز وامراة رجل اخر تقتنص النفس الكريمة (ام6-26)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"هُوَذَا عَبِيدُهُ لاَ يَأْتَمِنُهُمْ،
وَإِلَى مَلاَئِكَتِهِ يَنْسِبُ حَمَاقَةً"

(سفر أيوب 4: 18)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"هُوَذَا اللهُ لاَ يَرْفُضُ الْكَامِلَ،
وَلاَ يَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ. 
عِنْدَمَا يَمْلأُ فَاكَ ضِحْكًا، 
وَشَفَتَيْكَ هُتَافًا، 
يَلْبِسُ مُبْغِضُوكَ خَزْيًا، 
أَمَّا خَيْمَةُ الأَشْرَارِ فَلاَ تَكُونُ" 


(سفر أيوب 8: 20-22)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ:«كَيْفَ يُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ؟ 

وَبِأَيِّ جِسْمٍ يَأْتُونَ؟» 

يَاغَبِيُّ! الَّذِي تَزْرَعُهُ لاَ يُحْيَا إِنْ لَمْ يَمُتْ. 

وَالَّذِي تَزْرَعُهُ، لَسْتَ تَزْرَعُ الْجِسْمَ الَّذِي سَوْفَ يَصِيرُ" 


(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 35-58)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"يَعْلَمُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يُنْقِذَ الأَتْقِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّجْرِبَةِ،

وَيَحْفَظَ الأَثَمَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ مُعَاقَبِينَ،


(رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2: 9)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"هَلُمَّ نَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ افْتَرَسَ فَيَشْفِينَا،

ضَرَبَ فَيَجْبِرُنَا"

(سفر هوشع 6: 1)


----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)

"يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ، 
وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. 
إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ"

(سفر المزامير 91: 7)


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

"فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ، فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصًا وَمُحَامِيًا وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ"
  سفر إشعياء 19-19


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حي هو الرب، ومبارك صخرتي، ومرتفع إله صخرة خلاصي (2صموئيل47:22)


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*
لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك و لا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا و ابوابك تسبيحا ( اش 60 : 18 )*


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*
"أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ" (رسالة يعقوب 4: 14)*


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*"يَصْمُتُ الْعَاقِلُ فِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ لأَنَّهُ زَمَانٌ رَدِيءٌ"

(سفر عاموس 5: 13)*


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

"ايُّهَا الزُّنَاةُ وَالزَّوَانِي، 
أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْعَالَمِ عَدَاوَةٌ ِللهِ؟
فَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُحِبًّا لِلْعَالَمِ،
فَقَدْ صَارَ عَدُوًّا ِللهِ" 

(رسالة يعقوب 4: 4)


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"أَطِيعُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمْ وَاخْضَعُوا، لأَنَّهُمْ يَسْهَرُونَ لأَجْلِ نُفُوسِكُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ حِسَابًا، ، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلُوا ذلِكَ بِفَرَحٍ، لاَ آنِّينَ، لأَنَّ هذَا غَيْرُ نَافِعٍ لَكُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 17، 18)


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*"فَرِّحْ نَفْسَ عَبْدِكَ، لأَنَّنِي إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَرْفَعُ نَفْسِي" (سفر المزامير 86: 4)*


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"اسْمَعِي يَا بِنْتُ وَانْظُرِي،

وَأَمِيلِي أُذُنَكِ، وَانْسَيْ شَعْبَكِ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكِ،

فَيَشْتَهِيَ الْمَلِكُ حُسْنَكِ،

لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَيِّدُكِ فَاسْجُدِي لَهُ"

(سفر المزامير 45: 10، 10)


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"اطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ،

يَا جَمِيعَ بَائِسِي الأَرْضِ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا حُكْمَهُ. 

اطْلُبُوا الْبِرَّ. اطْلُبُوا التَّوَاضُعَ.

لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْتَرُونَ فِي يَوْمِ سَخَطِ الرَّبِّ" 
(سفر صفنيا 2: 3)


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

" الرب خلق الأدوية من الأرض، والرجل الفَطِن لا يكرهها." 

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 38: 2)


----------



## fredyyy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

إشعياء 40 : 31 

*وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة. *
*يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون يمشون ولا يعيون.*​ 

.
​


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"اَلابْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ، وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الابْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ، وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ" ​ (سفر حزقيال 18: 20)​


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اَلْعَيْنُ الْمُسْتَهْزِئَةُ بِأَبِيهَا، وَالْمُحْتَقِرَةُ إِطَاعَةَ أُمِّهَا، تُقَوِّرُهَا غُرْبَانُ الْوَادِي، وَتَأْكُلُهَا فِرَاخُ النَّسْرِ"​ (سفر الأمثال 30: 17)​


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"تَسَرْبَلُوا بِالتَّوَاضُعِ، لأَنَّ: اللهَ يُقَاوِمُ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَوَاضِعُونَ فَيُعْطِيهِمْ نِعْمَةً"​  الأمثال 3: 34​


----------



## jajageorge (3 نوفمبر 2012)

"فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَّوْا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيةِ فَإِنَّنِي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ"(سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 7: 14)


----------



## تعيسة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبي وثقيلي الاحمال وانا ساريحكم


----------



## jajageorge (4 نوفمبر 2012)

المزامير 125: 1​ اَلْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ مِثْلُ جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، الَّذِي لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ، بَلْ يَسْكُنُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ.​


----------



## jajageorge (4 نوفمبر 2012)

"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأَجْعَلُهُ عَمُودًا فِي هَيْكَلِ إِلهِي،
وَلاَ يَعُودُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَأَكْتُبُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمَ إِلهِي، 
وَاسْمَ مَدِينَةِ إِلهِي،
أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةِ النَّازِلَةِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِلهِي،
وَاسْمِي الْجَدِيدَ" 
​ (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 12)​


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*"جَاوِبِ  							الْجَاهِلَ حَسَبَ حَمَاقَتِهِ لِئَلاَّ  							يَكُونَ حَكِيمًا فِي عَيْنَيْ نَفْسِهِ" (سفر  							الأمثال 26: 5)*


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*"جَاوِبِ  							الْجَاهِلَ حَسَبَ حَمَاقَتِهِ لِئَلاَّ  							يَكُونَ حَكِيمًا فِي عَيْنَيْ نَفْسِهِ" (سفر  							الأمثال 26: 5)*


----------



## jajageorge (4 نوفمبر 2012)

"أَطِيعُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمْ وَاخْضَعُوا، لأَنَّهُمْ يَسْهَرُونَ لأَجْلِ نُفُوسِكُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ حِسَابًا،، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلُوا ذلِكَ بِفَرَحٍ، لاَ آنِّينَ، لأَنَّ هذَا غَيْرُ نَافِعٍ لَكُمْ"  (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 17، 18) ​


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)

أشعياء 8:25​ وَيَمْسَحُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ الدُّمُوعَ عَنْ كُلِّ الْوُجُوهِ، وَيَنْزِعُ عَارَ شَعْبِهِ عَنْ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ
​


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*"نَجِّنِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ،* لأَنَّهُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي" ​ (سفر المزامير 142: 6)​


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)

"النفس المتوهجة كنارٍ ملتهبة، فلا تنطفئ إلى أن تفنى.
والإنسان الزاني بنجاسة لحمه، فلا يكف إلى أن يوقد النار. 
لأن الإنسان الزاني كل خبز يحلو له، فلا يكل ألى أن يفرغ" 

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 23: 22-24)


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النمام وذو اللسانين أهلٌ للعنة" 
*​ (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 28: 15)​


----------



## jajageorge (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ تَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ تَكْذِبُ. إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ* حبقوق 3:2​


----------



## jajageorge (10 نوفمبر 2012)

"اسْمَعِي يَا بِنْتُ وَانْظُرِي،

وَأَمِيلِي أُذُنَكِ، وَانْسَيْ شَعْبَكِ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكِ،
​ فَيَشْتَهِيَ الْمَلِكُ حُسْنَكِ،

لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَيِّدُكِ فَاسْجُدِي لَهُ"​ (سفر المزامير 45: 10، 10)​


----------



## jajageorge (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*
"ارْجِعُوا عِنْدَ تَوْبِيخِي.

هأَنَذَا أُفِيضُ لَكُمْ رُوحِي.

أُعَلِّمُكُمْ كَلِمَاتِي" 

(سفر الأمثال 1: 23)*


----------



## jajageorge (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*"اطْلُبُوا لأَجْلِ بُنْيَانِ الْكَنِيسَةِ أَنْ تَزْدَادُوا" 

(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 14: 12)
*


----------



## تعيسة (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*
" وإذا قمتم للصلاة، وكان لكم شيْ على أحد فاغفروا له،
حتى يغفر لكم أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم " (مرقس 11:25)*


----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. 
وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، 
بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ" *​ (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 19)​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اذا نسعى كسفراء للمسيح وكأن اللة يعظ بنا


----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج لان الخوف له عذاب واما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة​ (يوحنا الأولى 4 : 18)​


----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)

"لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا، لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ. لِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ مْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ يَامُرَائِي،  أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ" إنجيل متى 7: 1-5)​


----------



## jajageorge (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*"نَجِّنِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ،
لأَنَّهُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي" 

(سفر المزامير 142: 6)
*


----------



## jajageorge (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*"نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، 
مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ
فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا،
بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ،
أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"
* (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 4، 5)


----------



## تعيسة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*"طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ غُفِرَتْ  							آثَامُهُمْ وَسُتِرَتْ  							خَطَايَاهُمْ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 4: 7؛ 								سفر المزامير 32: 1)*


----------



## jajageorge (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*"لا تمدح رجلا قبل أن يتكلم،
فإنه بهذا يُمتحَن الناس"
*​ (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 27: 8)​


----------



## jajageorge (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*"لا تملكني شهوة البطن ولا الزنى ولا تسلمني الى نفس وقحة"*(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 23: 6)


----------



## jajageorge (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*"لا تنس صديقك في قلبك ولا تتغاض عنه وأنت موسِر" *(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 37: 6)


----------



## jajageorge (14 نوفمبر 2012)

"لا يفلت الخاطئ بغنائمه،​ ولا يُضَيِّع الرب صبر التقي" ​ (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 16: 14)​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ان كان اللة معنا فمن علينا


----------



## jajageorge (15 نوفمبر 2012)

"اسْمَع يَا رَبُّ صَلاَتِنَا وَتَضَرُّعِنَا، ​ وأنْقِذَنَا لِأجْلَك،

وَأَنِلْنَا حُظْوَةٌ أَمَام وُجُوه الذين أَجْلُونَا"
​ (سفر باروخ 2: 14)​


----------



## jajageorge (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*"اسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ وَارْحَمْنِي. يَا رَبُّ، كُنْ مُعِينًا لِي"*​ (سفر المزامير 30: 9)​


----------



## تعيسة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك


----------



## jajageorge (16 نوفمبر 2012)

" فَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الَّذِي احْتَمَلَ مِنَ الْخُطَاةِ مُقَاوَمَةً لِنَفْسِهِ​ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لِئَلاَّ تَكِلُّوا وَتَخُورُوا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ" ​ (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 3)​


----------



## تعيسة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب انت ملجاي الهي حصني فاتكل عليك


----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)

"كَمَا أَنَّهُيَسْتَهْزِئُ بِالْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ، هكَذَا يُعْطِي نِعْمَةً لِلْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ"  سفر الأمثال 3: 34


----------



## تعيسة (18 نوفمبر 2012)

المجد لله في العلا وعلى الارض السلام وفي الناس المسرة


----------



## jajageorge (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه، بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضا فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا*​  (فيلبي2: 4-5)​


----------



## تعيسة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لتكن اقول فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية من عندك يا الله صرختي وولي امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا هو القيامة والحياة ومن امن بي ولو مات فسيحيا*


----------



## تعيسة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

"انا هو الحق والحياة والطريق"


----------



## jajageorge (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*عظيمة هي أعمال الرب . مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها * (مزمور2:111)


----------



## تعيسة (22 نوفمبر 2012)

هدي بالي يا الل وشيل الخوف منو
شكرا


----------



## jajageorge (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لا تخرج كلمة ردية من افواهكم  بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة  للسامعين   (اف 4 : 29 )


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## تعيسة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

طوبى للذين امنو ولم يروني


----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته  ​ لينجي من الموت انفسهم و ليستحييهم في الجوع ​ ( مز 33: 19-20 ) ​


----------



## تعيسة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك


----------



## jajageorge (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الرب مجري العدل و القضاء لجميع المظلومين  *( مز103 : 6 )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرب هو الله وقد انار لنا.اوثقوا الذبيحة بربط الى قرون المذبح.*
* مز 118 : 27*


----------



## jajageorge (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*و اكون لكم ابا و انتم تكونون لي بنين و بنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء *( كورنثوس الثانيه 6 : 18 )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*فلما رأى جميع الشعب ذلك سقطوا على وجوههم وقالواالرب هو الله الرب هو الله.*
* ملوك اول 18 : 39*


----------



## jajageorge (18 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك  ​ و لا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا  ​  و ابوابك تسبيحا ​ ( اش 60 : 18 ) ​


----------



## bilseka (26 مارس 2015)

الرب لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي الانسان؟


----------



## انت مهم (26 مارس 2015)

*انا اشفي ارتدادهم احبهم فضلا لان غضبي قد ارتد عنه........هوشع 14_*


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)

*"ابسط  							يدك للفقير لكي تكمل بركتك" *​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)

*"ابَارِكُ الرَّبَّ  							فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ  							فِي فَمِي"*​


----------



## انت مهم (30 مارس 2015)

«مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ  وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ  وَالْبَرَكَةَ!». " (رؤيا 5: 12)


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

فاريد ان الحدثات يتزوجن وتلدن الاولاد ويدبرن البيوت ولا يعطين علة للمقاوم من اجل الشتم......1تيمو 5_14


----------

